# Endlich da !!! Canyon Torque FR 9.0



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

So hallo an alle und noch ein gutes neues Jahr...
Endlich wurde am Samstag mein Bike geliefert...heute "aufgebaut" und steht jetzt bereit für die erste "Ausfahrt"-(Abfahrt)

Das Setup ist leider noch nicht perfekt 

Habt ihr ein Grund-Setup ???(Mein Gewicht ca.84 KG)

Folgende Parts sind verbaut:






*Dämpfer*Answer Manitou Evolver ISX-6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Gabel*FOX 36 VAN RC2, 1.5 Taper Steerer

P.S. Klar die Suchfunktion kenne ich -hat aber nicht wirklich geholfen.


----------



## braintrust (4. Januar 2009)

wow nen 09er modell jetzt schon?!

wo sind die fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

Kann ich heute noch machen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Januar 2009)

dann her damit


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> P.S. Klar die Suchfunktion kenne ich -hat aber nicht wirklich geholfen.


Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Hier geht's aber auch:
http://www.google.at/search?q=feder...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

So die Foto´s...


----------



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

Klar ich hab´gegoogelt,die Suchfunktion genutzt,sinnige und unsinnige Antworten gelesen--aber kein "Grund-Setup" für 80-85 KG  gefunden...darum meine Frage hier im Forum...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Januar 2009)

welchen liefertermin hattest du in der bestellbestätigung?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> Klar ich hab´gegoogelt,die Suchfunktion genutzt,sinnige und unsinnige Antworten gelesen--aber kein "Grund-Setup" für 80-85 KG  gefunden...darum meine Frage hier im Forum...



Forum SuFu. Steht aber auch viel Quatsch drin. Schreib ichs nochmal.
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ohne Rucksack so 90kg+ und hab den Evolver so eingestellt:
- Einstellrad der Kompressionskammer auf 1
- Zug-/und Druckstufen offen
- Hauptkammer auf 165psi gibt dann bei mir 25-30%(mit Rucksack) Sag
- Kompressionskammer auf 110-150psi dann Stufe 3 (ausprobieren) 
- Zugstufe so dass es nicht mehr hochschnippst
- Druckstufe schwarzes Rad ca. halb auf (ausprobieren)
- Druckstufe rotes Rädchen (Lowspeed) FAST GANZ ZU dann gehts auch bergauf gut!!

Ich habs glaub damit so langsam getroffen, hab aber noch nicht wieder im Park probiert - IMMER Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen (10psi machen eine Welt aus) und die Druckstufen sorgfältig einstellen, sonst schlägts schon bei kleinen Kickern durch. Sollte man sich mal im Park für Zeit nehmen....


----------



## hopfer (4. Januar 2009)

Hi

Fox Van RC2: Die H and L speed druckstufe kannst du auflassen den Rebaund kannst du einstellen wie du Möchtest.

Evolver ca: 160 psi /H and L speed druckstufe fast kommplett in richtung + Drehen. / den durchschlag Schutz auf 1 stellen /In den Ausgleichsbehälter ca: 125 psi die Zugstufe fast Kommplett in Richtung + Drehen

LG Peter

Edit da war einer Schneller


----------



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

Na vielen Dank für eure Antworten...

Hab jetzt 70 PSI im Piggy und 150 PSI im Hauptdämpfer
Durchschlagschutz auf 2
Rot+Schwarz auf 50% auf.

Die Gabel nach "Gefühl" eingestellt-wird sich aber erst noch zeigen ob das passt...

Das sind einfach zuviele Einstellmöglichkeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> welchen liefertermin hattest du in der bestellbestätigung?



.


----------



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> .


Mitte Jan.2009


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> ...
> Evolver ca: 160 psi /H and L speed druckstufe fast kommplett in richtung - Drehen. / den durchschlag Schutz auf 1 stellen /In den Ausgleichsbehälter ca: 125 psi die Zugstufe fast Kommplett in Richtung + Drehen
> 
> LG Peter
> r



@ hopfer: du fährst mit offener Druckstufe??? 
Da schaukelts bei mir bergauf wie blöd, ich dreh wie gesagt Lowspeed fast zu. und die Highspeed kam mir bei kleineren Drops bisher auch ganz gelegen mit halb zu.


----------



## benzofat (4. Januar 2009)

Darf ich fragen, wie sich das neue Modell so im uphill schlägt? Bin zz. zwischen einem Trek Remedy 8.0 und dem Torque FR 9.0 am schwanken. Zwar schwerer mit ca. 1.7 kg aber dafür halt billiger, geilere Komponeten und härter im Nehmen aber eben bezüglich Uphillqualitäten bin ich schon noch etwas unsicher... Ich fahre des öfteren meine Endurohausrunde und viel in meinem kleinen Park mit ca. 2m drops und 4-5 m Sprüngen aber auch mal im nicht allzu heftigen Bikepark und auf ruppigen Uphilltrails inkl Uphill auf Schotterstrassen. Damit wäre ich beim Remedy sicher eher am oberen Limit aber dafür komme ich gut hoch. Das Torque dürfte zwar etwas mühsamer hochgehen, dafür aber auch nicht schnell kapputbar sein...

Wäre froh um Uphillmeinungen bzw. auch obs wippt? 16 kg sind ja nicht gleich 16kg. 

Würde sich auch noch die Frage der Rahmengrösse stellen. Bin 1.86 m mit Schrittlänge ca. 87 cm. M oder L? Sicher auch eine Frage der Uphillquali. aber ich kann die Rahmengrössen irgendwie so nicht einfach einschätzen...


----------



## benzofat (4. Januar 2009)

Noch eine Frage, warum sind Griffe und Gabel weiss? Auf der Homepage ist das schwarz...


----------



## terrible$one (4. Januar 2009)

hast du hinten ne steckachse?

wieist das mit hammerschmidt kommste auf der geraden auf geschwindigkeit oder eher dürftig?

wie ist es bergauf?

welche rahmengröße hast du bei welcher körpergröße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie sich das neue Modell so im uphill schlägt? Bin zz. zwischen einem Trek Remedy 8.0 und dem Torque FR 9.0 am schwanken. Zwar schwerer mit ca. 1.7 kg aber dafür halt billiger, geilere Komponeten und härter im Nehmen aber eben bezüglich Uphillqualitäten bin ich schon noch etwas unsicher... Ich fahre des öfteren meine Endurohausrunde und viel in meinem kleinen Park mit ca. 2m drops und 4-5 m Sprüngen aber auch mal im nicht allzu heftigen Bikepark und auf ruppigen Uphilltrails inkl Uphill auf Schotterstrassen. Damit wäre ich beim Remedy sicher eher am oberen Limit aber dafür komme ich gut hoch. Das Torque dürfte zwar etwas mühsamer hochgehen, dafür aber auch nicht schnell kapputbar sein...
> 
> Wäre froh um Uphillmeinungen bzw. auch obs wippt? 16 kg sind ja nicht gleich 16kg.
> 
> Würde sich auch noch die Frage der Rahmengrösse stellen. Bin 1.86 m mit Schrittlänge ca. 87 cm. M oder L? Sicher auch eine Frage der Uphillquali. aber ich kann die Rahmengrössen irgendwie so nicht einfach einschätzen...



*L*

Meins wippt nicht wenn Lowspeed fast zu ist. Es geht hier auf den Trails auch im Flachen gut los, man kann mit den CClern gut mitsprinten. 
Am wohlsten fühlt es sich aber aufm 601 oder im Harz!


----------



## braintrust (4. Januar 2009)

wie fährt sich die hammerschmidt?!?!?!


----------



## hopfer (4. Januar 2009)

@cx fahrer ich fahre sie auch zu! ist +oder- zu ?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2009)

Öhm...?
Rechtsrum ist immer zu. 

Aber dann fährst du also ohne Zugstufe...hä???


----------



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

Rahmengröße M passt fast immer...einige wollen einen kleinen Rahmen andere einen größeren Rahmen-Is Geschmacksache.
Hammersch.ist absolut geil !!! War mir auch nicht so sicher aber die ersten Meter übertreffen alles-Echt
Das Trek Remedy 8 war auch in der engeren Auswahl-habe mich aber für das Canyon entschieden-Geile Parts incl.Hammersch.günstiger.
Das Gewicht fällt bei dem Bike nicht so arg auf.
Grüße aus der vereisten Pfalz.
canyride


----------



## canyride (4. Januar 2009)

...ach vorne +hinten Steckachse...


----------



## hopfer (5. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Öhm...?
> Rechtsrum ist immer zu.
> 
> Aber dann fährst du also ohne Zugstufe...hä???



Die Weihnachtszeit mit ihren Zimtsternen hat mir zu schaffen gemacht 

Ich fahre beider so gut wie zu ( Blaue Rad, Klein Rot, Schwarz => auf +/rechts)

LG Peter


----------



## benzofat (5. Januar 2009)

Das tönt ja mal interessant! Ich war mir eigentlich schon sicher, dass ich das Remedy will aber inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Wenn die Uphillqualitäten wirklich so sind könnts durchaus passen. Ich fahre zwar öfters mal meine Hausrunde aber die Anstiege dort sind nicht lange und machbar und ich bin doch eher derjenige der abwärts spass will aber das Torque würde mir auch bei grösseren Sprüngen und Drops kaum Probleme machen! 

Schade kann man nicht probesitzen, dann wüsste ichs in 2 Minuten aber es stimmt schon, wichtig ist obs wippt und wie die Geometrie ist, obs 1-2 kg mehr sind merkt man z.T. gar nicht oder nur ein wenig.

Ich finde man kann Rahmen auch zu klein kaufen, gerde wenn man auch noch hochkommen will aber ein L ist immerhin 20", dass tönt nicht klein...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Januar 2009)

auf der homepage sind die griffe und gabel auch weiß, wenn du's dir in black anodized anschaust.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (5. Januar 2009)

Servus canyride,
erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr und Glückwunsch zu Deinem Torque. Ich wollte die Frage von Mettwurst82 nochmal nach vorn holen, da sie mich auch brennend interessiert.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> welchen liefertermin hattest du in der bestellbestätigung?


 
Bei mir soll morgen, am 06.01.09 geliefert werden (habe extra länger Urlaub genommen) und hoffe natürlich, dass der Termin eingehalten wird.
Also, wie war das nun bei Dir mit dem geplanten Liefertermin und bist Du vorher noch mal benachrichtigt worden (Mail/ Anruf)?

Gruß,

Markus

_*EDIT: Hab grad gesehen, dass Du schon geantwortet hast. Mitte Januar ist jedoch nicht besonders genau. War ein Datum angegeben?*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

Ja Gabel+Griffe sind bei dieser Rahmenfarbe weiß.
Weiße Griffe  ...aber sieht klasse aus...noch...
Der Rahmen fällt recht groß aus...auf der Hompage ist doch das Tool zum herausfinden der richtigen Rahmengröße.


----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

Nein wurde vorher nicht über die Lieferung informiert.
Gruß Canyride


----------



## Mitschi24 (5. Januar 2009)

Welcher Liefertermin stand den bei dir in der Rechnung?
Bei mir steht der 26.01.09 drin, vielleicht kommt es ja auch ein wenig früher......


----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus canyride,
> erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr und Glückwunsch zu Deinem Torque. Ich wollte die Frage von Mettwurst82 nochmal nach vorn holen, da sie mich auch brennend interessiert.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Geplanter Liefertermin 12.01.2009

Grüß Canyride


----------



## benzofat (5. Januar 2009)

Ja das gibts aber dort bin ich knapp an der Grenze. Gerade so ein L und wenn ich 2-3 cm kleiner wäre ein M...  Beim M habe ich etwas schiss, dass es etwas gar kompakt ist, beim L hingegen, dass es zu einer Uphillmaschine mutiert. Bin bisher 19" gefahren bim Enduro (dass sit aber ein ziemlich kompakter Rahmen) und habe ein Demo in M. Die Torques sind ja genau 18" oder 20".

Eigentlich überzeugt mich das Torque Fr 9 immer mehr aber bezüglich der Uphillquali und dem damit verbundenen Gewicht bin ich schon noch etwas skeptisch...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Januar 2009)

ich liege laut pps zwischen l und xl. habe mich für l entschieden, wie auch schon beim nerve. bin das torque in m auf dem parkplatz probe gefahren. ich finde das viel zu klein. da stoße ich mit den knien in den kurven fast an den lenker.


----------



## benzofat (5. Januar 2009)

Und wie gross bist du zum Vergleich? Einen zu kleinen Rahmen kann ich nicht gebrauchen! Ich will auch noch hochkommen und 360 oder backflips kann ich eh nicht und zu einem Whip oder Table Top kann ich auch ein L noch ziehen. Wie lange ist eigentlich der Vorbau? 50 oder 75mm? Und wie ist die Position im Rad? Ich nehme an eher zentral als gestreckt...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Januar 2009)

ich bin 186 cm groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 88 cm. man sitzt sehr zentral und aufrecht.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2009)

Bei XL ist der Vorbau 70mm. Länger dürfte er nicht sein. Mein XL kommt mir sehr kompakt vor!
Schau dir mal die Geometrie an vom L und vom M - die Unterschiede sind nicht soo gross. 
Denk dran dass der Lenker 700mm breit ist (Kurven!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (5. Januar 2009)

Also dann siehts deutlich nach einem L aus, den Vorbau kann ich ja immer noch tauschen. Bei der Preisersparnis gegenüber einem Remedy liegt dass locker drin! Der Lenker dünkt mich gerade ideal breit.

Bezüglich der Uphillqualitäten können mich diejenigen die ein Torquer Fr 9.0 nun wirklich beruhigen?


----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

Ja die Parts am Canyon sind schon das Geld wert.Schau mal was die HammerSchmidt,Gabel,Sattelstütze,Felgen etc. einzeln kosten.
Bei anderen Marken bezahlt man halt mehr für den Namen.

Gruß Canyride


----------



## benzofat (5. Januar 2009)

Dass man über die Einzelteile nicht spekulieren braucht ist klar! Bei anderen Bikes kostet eine derartige Ausrüstung dass doppelte und ich werde es mir vermutlich kaufen.

auch weils im FREERIDE damals ja als sehr guter Allrounder mit guten Uphilleigenschaften wegkam. Ich brauchs halt schon auch für Enduro bzw. Freeridetouren und mit Pedalen wiegts gute 16kg und, dass ist halt schon nicht wenig.


----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

Warte aber nicht zu lange,ich denke in der nächsten *FREERIDE* wird was über das Bike stehen und das wirkt sich auch auf die Lieferzeit aus.
Was das Gewicht merkt man beim fahren nicht wirklich.
Was ich bisher halt berichten kann - bei Schnee+Glatteis.
Ich war schon erstaunt als ich es aus dem Karton gehoben hab
Gruß Canyride


----------



## excalibur7706 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

war eigentlich kein Kettenschutz dabei, auf deinen Bilder sieht es wie eine
Do-It-Yorself-Lösung aus? 

War der Drehmomentschlüssel wie angekündigt dabei?

Gruß

Excalibur


----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

Doch der Strebenschutz war dabei.Der gefällt mir aber nicht 
und sitzt auch nicht straff-darum do-it-your-self.
Hat sich seit einiger Zeit bewährt und hinterlässt keine Spuren.
Der Drehmomentschlüssel war dabei.-einfach aber funzt

Canyride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (5. Januar 2009)

zuvor gekommen...


----------



## fitze (5. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> Der Rahmen fällt recht groß aus...auf der Hompage ist doch das Tool zum herausfinden der richtigen Rahmengröße.



Ähm....nö! Die Rahmengröße gibt ja immer nur das Sitzrohr an. Und im Verhältnis ist beim Torque das Oberrohr recht kurz im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern. Also das Torque in M is für seine 18" schon kompakt. Ich fahre auch noch ein Hardtail in 16,5" und da ist das Oberrohr ähnlich lang.
Zum verdeutlichen mal ein Bild. Mein Rahmen ist ein M und ich bin 1,77m:





Gruß
Tobi


----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

Nettes Pic


----------



## Fonz! (6. Januar 2009)

würde mich auch über einen bericht freuen da ich selber nächstes monat ein tork 8.0 bekomme ...


----------



## canyride (6. Januar 2009)

Klar ein Bericht folgt sobald das Wetter (Eis+Schnee)besser ist.
KLAR es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter.

Gruß Canyride


----------



## messerclub-illi (6. Januar 2009)

fuer neue Fahrraeder gibts schon fuer ne gewisse Zeit schlechtes Wetter


----------



## bliz2z (6. Januar 2009)

Wie fährt sich die Hammershit so? Downhill erwarte ich das es keine Nachteile sondern nur Vorteile gibt aber wie schaut es Uphill aus?


----------



## x-cite (6. Januar 2009)

Wow

Ich will umbedingt mehr BILDER ^^ 
Mach doch mal bitte von draußen paar Bilder.

^^  
Mir kommt auch bald eins ins Haus.

Andi


----------



## benzofat (6. Januar 2009)

Würde mich auch interessessieren mit der Hammerschmidt. Wirklich wie 2 Kettenblätter?


----------



## canyride (6. Januar 2009)

JA Bericht und neue Foto´s folgen.
Wird Up und Downhill getestet.

Gruß Canyride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (10. Januar 2009)

_*So heute endlich etwas Zeit gehabt und das Bike getestet.*_

Start war in Hardenburg (DÜW)ab in den Wald -Ziel war die Limburg-und zurück aber nicht auf direktem Weg...

Die Trails/Wald waren eigentlich mehr oder weniger gut zu fahren.
An einigen Stellen war es aber schon glatt.
Das Bike geht sehr gut UP-Hill.
Runter gehts noch besser 

Die Gabel arbeitet nachdem ich die richtige Einstellung gefunden habe
super.
Gewicht vom Bike ist absolut top.(Beim fahren)
In Bewegung sehr agil, gute Geometrie // schöne Wheelies = passt.
Hammerschmidt = GEIL !!! 
Übersetzung incl.Overdrive ist eine feine Sache und passt perfekt 
(Up und Down)
Schaltet sofort !!! -ohne Verzögerung.
Übersetzung ist sehr gut-(wie 2 Blätter)-man hat nur Vorteile.
Die Bremsen machen was sie sollen,die bremsen.-Müßen sich halt noch einbremsen + müßen mal richtig Temp.bekommen-

*Nachteile am Bike:*

Die Griffe wirken billig ...kein perfekter Grip...Oberfäche sieht wellig aus .- Neue sind bestellt...

Der Dämpfer(Evolver Six) fliegt raus wird durch einen 
Fox DHX 5.0 Coil  (222/70) ersetzt. Müßte am Mittwoch bei mir sein...

Dann schauen wir mal weiter...wie es sich im Frühjahr im Park
(Winterberg)fährt...

Foto´s folgen...nach dem Upgrade...


Schönes Wochenende

Gruß an alle 

Canyride


----------



## Fonz! (11. Januar 2009)

warum fliegt der dämpfer raus ?!
ist das ansprechverhalten so beschissen zu progressive oder wie ?!
oder sagt der popometer einfach das es ein coil dämpfer sein muss
dachte der manitou ist als plattform mit den 6 einstellmöglichkeiten
nach richtigen setup gut für den rahmen ...

und lohnen sich wirklich 600,- euros für die hammerschmidt ?


gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> _*So heute endlich etwas Zeit gehabt und das Bike getestet.*_
> ...
> Der Dämpfer(Evolver Six) fliegt raus wird durch einen
> Fox DHX 5.0 Coil  (222/70) ersetzt. Müßte am Mittwoch bei mir sein......



Beim Einstellen die Nerven verloren oder gibts nen Grund? 
Bei der Kälte dürfte das mit dem zähen Öl ja eh ein Problem sein, das exakte Setup zu finden.


----------



## hoernche99 (11. Januar 2009)

Hey Canyride,
wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße haste?

Bin 1.73 mit Schrittlänge 81 und bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir das S zu klein ist. 
Laut Rechner bräucht ich ein M, der Verkäufer meinte aber S wäre besser. Hab mich aber irgendwie etwas beengt gefühlt.
 Wäre vielleicht mit ner anderen Sattelstütze, wo der Sattel weiter hinten sitzt,schon in Ordnung. Wollt eh ne verstellbare. Da sitzt der Sattel ja 1-2 cm weiter hinten,wenn ich mir die Stütze im heft anschau.
Die Canyon Stützen sind ja gerade. 
Bin zwar S und M gefahren, bin mir jetzt aber total unsicher. 


Gruß


----------



## canyride (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle,

zum Evolver:

1.Bekomme den DHX 5.0 Coil für 350.-Euro NEU !!!(Vom Händler)
2.Ich stehe auf Fox- - -Bike hat dann Gabel+Dämpfer von Fox.
3.Coil sieht geil aus
4.Nerven verloren
5.Siehe Punkt 1.

Ja die Hammerschmidt ist das Geld wert.
Will keine Werbung machen aber ist verdammt geil...

Gruß Canyride


----------



## speedhuem (11. Januar 2009)

@ Hoernche99
und überhaupt...hi...bin neu hier! Deshalb hallo an alle!

Was das Bike und die Größe angeht. Bin auch 1,73m und Schrittlänge 82cm.
Ich hab mir deshalb jetzt das selbe Bike in M bestellt. Selber Eindruck...sehr beengt in S. Ist irgendwie sehr sehr klein.

Ist ja auch nicht schlimm es in M zu bestellen, da das Bike wie ich finde eh sehr klein baut. Wird mit Sicherheit genauso agil bleiben.

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf Hammerschmidt etc. und ob ich den Dämpfer eingestellt bekomme. Aber nach den ersten Schilderungen in diesem Thread bi ich doch enorm zuversichtlich.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Imothep (11. Januar 2009)

Bin 174 bei 82 Schrittlänge und habe mir voriges Jahr das FR 9.0 in S gegönnt. 

Kompakt ja, aber sicher nicht zu klein.


----------



## hopfer (11. Januar 2009)

wann kommen die Bilder?


----------



## benzofat (11. Januar 2009)

Werden eigentlich mit der Gabel verschiedene Feder mitgeliefert bzw. wie entscheiden die Leute bei Canyon, welche Federhärte sie einbauen (oder wird einfach die Standrdhärte reingemacht?)?

Habs mir jetzt im L bestellt. Hoffen wir es kommt noch im Februar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo und guten 'Abend...

Glückwunsch an alle die es demnächst mit HAMMERSCHMIDT bekommen
is echt fein!!!Hab schon einige Bikes gehabt aber HS ist fett.
Meins ist in Größe M (bin 1,80) und das passt schon.
Größe M würde ich für Leute von 1,70-1,90 als passend einstufen.
(Ja ist meine Meinung-für alle anderen gibts ja noch die üblichen Seiten zum berechnen der Rahmengröße+persönliche Vorlieben kleiner oder großer Rahmen)
In M ist es sehr agil 

Neue Bilder gibts gleich.

Die Gabel /Bike kommt ohne zusätzliche Federn.

Gruß canyride


----------



## canyride (11. Januar 2009)

Ein Bild...


----------



## canyride (11. Januar 2009)

Weitere Foto´s sind in der Galerie/Fotoalbum


----------



## benzofat (11. Januar 2009)

Wie schwer bist du denn? Nur so, weil ne neue Feder ist ja auch nicht gratis


----------



## canyride (11. Januar 2009)

...und noch ein Bild...


----------



## x-cite (11. Januar 2009)

Boahr ..... Echt geiles Bike ...... !!!

Bitte noch ein paar Bilder  ^^ Kann nicht genug davon haben 

Ich freu mich schon so auf meins  

lg andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flippo77 (12. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> ...und noch ein Bild...



geiles Teil! 

Hab mir das gleiche bestellt und es wurde auf heute angekündigt. Eine kurze Nachfrage ergab aber, dass daraus nix wird. Als Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Grund bekam ich zu hören: 



> Das Rad ist noch nicht einmal kommissioniert, rufen sie in 2 Tagen nochmal an. Es könnte dann Ende der Woche klappen.


  

Was hast du gemacht, dass du es so schnell bekommen hast? Wann hast du bestellt?

Grüße Philipp


----------



## ES7.0 (12. Januar 2009)

Hey!

Geiles Rad! Hab auch zwischen dem Torque FR9 und dem ES8 geschwankt. Bei mir wurde es das ES8. Können die Torque´s ja mal zusammen die Berge runterschubsen. Kommst ja auch aus der Pfalz.

Gruß SVen


----------



## canyride (12. Januar 2009)

Klar gerne machen

Können wir ja per PM was ausmachen.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Rad


----------



## canyride (12. Januar 2009)

Öhhh da fehlt was

Meinte natürlich "können wir gerne machen"


----------



## benzofat (12. Januar 2009)

Wie läufts eigentlich so mit der Bestellung? Ich hab meine Bestellung letzten Donnerstag aufgegeben. Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert, bis ihr die Antwort inkl. Lieferdatum mitgeteilt wurde? Kommt dass wirklich per Post und wann habt ihr bezahlt bzw. die definitive Rechnung zum bezahlen bekommen (mit der verarbeiteten Bestätigung?)? Habe per Kreditkarte zahlen gewählt, da ich aus der Schweiz bin und auf der Homepage von Canyon steht irgendwas von wegen man müsse gleich nach der Bestellung auch noch die Kreditkarteninfos durchgeben, da dies auf der Homepage nicht möglich sei (k.A. warum...) oder werde ich dazu aufgefordert in der per Post versandten bearbeiteten Bestätigung?


----------



## canyride (12. Januar 2009)

Funzt wie bei Canyon aus der Homepage beschrieben...

Gruß Canyride


----------



## stereotom (13. Januar 2009)

Tolles Bike... Eine wahre Schönheit! Die Kobination mit dem Weiß ist genau nach meinem Geschmack. Bremsen, Sattel...

Griffe in weiß sind auch toll aber nicht grad die.

Schade: Es sind nicht die Matchmaker für Formula verbaut. Ich find die Dinger klasse.

Pedale würden sich auch gut die Weißen von Speci (Lo Pro Mag 2) machen.


----------



## canyride (13. Januar 2009)

Ja neue Griffe+Pedale sind schon bestellt.(Alles in weiß)

Gruß Canyride


----------



## canyride (14. Januar 2009)

So die Teile sind jetzt fast alle da und ich werde am WE ein paar
Teile austauschen  

(Griffe,Pedale,Dämpfer...)

Stelle dann mal wieder ein paar Biler online.


-Bitte nochmal PM wegen dem Evolver...habe die Nachricht leider   gelöscht...Sorry-


----------



## x-cite (16. Januar 2009)

Oh bin schon gespannt .......

;D Bitte so viele Bilder wies geht ..... 
Schaut bestimmt jetzt noch geiler aus ........

Lg andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (16. Januar 2009)

Ja sieht jetzt schon gut aus...aber der Dämpfer bleibt...leider...

1.Gewicht -Der Vergleich ist heftig- 
   Einzel wie auch im eingebauten Zustand.
   Das H-Rad / Heck wird  " sehr  " schwer im direkten Vergleich 
   zum  Evolver. Also haben die bei Canyon  sich was dabei gedacht.

2.DIE OPTIK...eingebaut sieht der Dämpfer echt zum :kotz: aus.

Passt irgendwie nicht zu dem Schwarz/Weiß und wirkt am Bike 
klobig,paßt nicht in das Gesamtbild.

Einige wissen was ich meine - gell  "hoernche99"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=132663 
Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht...hmmm, tja schauen wir mal.


Jetzt bin ich nur froh,das ich den Dämpfer nicht schon verkauft habe...

Gruß Canyride


Ach Bilder mache ich am WE !!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Januar 2009)

Boah, spann uns nicht so auf die Folter. Will Bilder sehn. 

Echt doof, das der DHX nicht reinpasst. Ich check nämlich nicht so ganz, warum die ab und zu Stahlgabeln mit Luftdämpfern kombinieren müssen. Konsequent ist was anderes. Zum Glück haste nicht den Monarch. Nen Bekannter von mir hat den an seinem Torque ES8.0 und der verliert in regelmäßigen Abständen über Nacht die Luft (inzwischen zum 2.Mal bei Canyon zur Reparatur).

Mein Luftfahrwerk am Nerve ist echt super, aber an ein so leichtes Gefährt gehört das auch so. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Pearl 3.3 absolut problemlos ist (hält die Luft ohne Nachpumpen seit gut 6Monaten konstant).

Na dann lass mal Bilder sprechen.


----------



## canyride (17. Januar 2009)

Der Evolver ist wieder eingebaut.


----------



## Langley (17. Januar 2009)

Huhu

ein wirklich guter Dämpfer, in D nur leider unterschaetzt ist der Marzocchi Roco TST R. Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von Einbaulängen und so weiter aber solltest Du eine Moeglichkeit haben es auszuprobieren - Du wirst nicht enttaeuscht werden.

Dieses Ding ist unglaublich gut.

Take care

Langley


----------



## canyride (17. Januar 2009)

Neee momentan laß ich mal den Evolver drin...
Freu` mich schon auf´s einstellen.

Gruß Canyride


----------



## paradoxon (17. Januar 2009)

hi canyride,

was genau hat dir denn an den Griffen nicht gefallen?
Haben jedenfalls ziemlich gut in der Mountainbike (Grifftest) abgeschnitten. Genau so gut wie die Ergon Griffe! Wollte mir die evtl. bestellen...

Gruß,

p.


----------



## canyride (17. Januar 2009)

Die Griffe wirken einfach billig...
Die Oberfläche ist sehr dünn und wellig.


----------



## canyride (17. Januar 2009)

Sooo mal ein Bild...


----------



## Fonz! (17. Januar 2009)

jo was soll man sagen mit den white parts sieht das ganze sehr stimmig aus ... freu mich schon auf mein tork fr 8.0 hab schon einiges an teilen bei mir zu hause was getauscht wird und bin mal auf die deep purple/white kombo bei mir gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> Die Griffe wirken einfach billig...
> Die Oberfläche ist sehr dünn und wellig.



Sunline Logo thin Lock on -


----------



## fitze (18. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> ein wirklich guter Dämpfer, in D nur leider unterschaetzt ist der Marzocchi Roco TST R. Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von Einbaulängen und so weiter aber solltest Du eine Moeglichkeit haben es auszuprobieren - Du wirst nicht enttaeuscht werden.
> 
> ...



Da sollte man beachten, das der nicht ohne Weiteres ins Torque passt. Schlägt an der Schwinge an.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## stereotom (18. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sunline Logo thin Lock on -



Leavcycles LOCK ON GRIPS


----------



## Terrier (18. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Leavcycles LOCK ON GRIPS



Also wenn mein Canyon Bike kommt werd ich Griffe von Bellacoola dranmachen http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=103&Itemid=144


----------



## canyride (18. Januar 2009)

Ja die Wahl der Griffe ist schon soeine Sache...da gibt es einige gute Griffe.
Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden und habe die Spank,NC17+die Leav gekauft...kosten nicht viel  +wenn die Griffe nicht mehr weiß sind,hat man immer einen Satz zum wechseln im Haus...

Wie die Griffe beim Fahren sind werde ich sehen...

Für alle die noch im "Wartezimmer" hocken und evtl.schon jetzt Teile ordern-das Bike hat schlauchlose Reifen !!!

Canyride


----------



## Jogi (18. Januar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Also wenn mein Canyon Bike kommt werd ich Griffe von Bellacoola dranmachen http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=103&Itemid=144



hey super, die gibts ja auch für Grip-shift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-cite (18. Januar 2009)

He Canyride
Das bike gefällt mir nun echt super !!
Schaut klasse aus mit den weißen Pedalen.

Kannst du noch ein paar Fotos machen ?? Am besten draußen ....  ^^ Wäre echt nett.

LG Andi


----------



## stereotom (18. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> ...
> Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden und habe die Spank,NC17+die Leav gekauft...kosten nicht viel  +wenn die Griffe nicht mehr weiß sind,hat man immer einen Satz zum wechseln im Haus...
> ...



Die würd ich einfach mal eine Runde in die Spülmaschine legen. Müssten das doch aushalten. Oder die kommen als weiße Kunstoffbrocken wieder raus .


----------



## 3li9 (18. Januar 2009)

@canyride

Wieso passt der fox nicht woran liegt es? ich habe nämlich auch vor mir einen fox zu hohlen?

Mfg 3li9


----------



## canyride (18. Januar 2009)

Danke für das positive Feedback 

@3li9 
Der Dämpfer DHX 5.0 222/70 paßt schon...aber halt nicht von der Optik

Die Sache mit dem Gewicht muß jeder für sich entscheiden...

Freut´euch schon auf eure Bikes. Ich finde das Bike 

@Fonz 
Die Farbe sieht bestimmt  aus.

Gruß Canyride


----------



## Mike J (18. Januar 2009)

edit


----------



## Mike J (18. Januar 2009)

edit


----------



## Mike J (18. Januar 2009)

edit


----------



## Mike J (18. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> Für alle die noch im "Wartezimmer" hocken und evtl.schon jetzt Teile ordern-das Bike hat schlauchlose Reifen !!!
> 
> Canyride



Hab mir ein FR 8 bestellt ich denke, dass das dort ja genau so ist mit den Schlauchlosenreifen oder  ?!

Wie isn das hab mich mit dem Thema noch nie auseinander gesetzt .... kann ich dann auch nen normalem Reifen mit Schlauch aufziehen ?? 

Mfg Mike 

Hab seit einigen Tagen auch schon die gleichen weißen Pedale wie du 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



schwarz weiß kommt gut ... geiles bike dein FR 9  !!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Januar 2009)

nein, die deetraks sind nicht für ust geeignet. die deemax des fr 9 können aber auch mit schläuchen gefahren werden.

ihr habt die sudpin 2 von nc-17 oder? die hab ich auch. habt ihr euch mal die anleitung durch gelesen? der autor war doch auf drogen...

"ACHTUNG! Es ist nicht erlaubt NC-17 Pedale in Fitnesscentern (z.B. an Spinning Bikes) einzusetzen. Zu viele normale und verrückte Leute können dasselbe Bike über einen sehr langen Zeitraum quälen und dieses wird keinem Bike gerecht. Aus Fürsorge dem Bike gegenüber verbieten wir deisen Einsatz.
Hinweis für Bluter: Eine Verletzung durch die Pins ist im Einsatz nicht vollkommen auszuschliessen. Bitte beachten sie dies beim Kauf oder fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker. ACHTUNG! Pflaster sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten!"


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Januar 2009)

saustark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike J (18. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> nein, die deetraks sind nicht für ust geeignet. die deemax des fr 9 können aber auch mit schläuchen gefahren werden.
> 
> ihr habt die sudpin 2 von nc-17 oder? die hab ich auch. habt ihr euch mal die anleitung durch gelesen? der autor war doch auf drogen...
> 
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn  ... der war aber hart auf Drogen 

.... aber ich hab nicht die NC 17
.... ich habe die Holzfeller in schneeweiß 

PS: danke für deine Aufklärung


----------



## hoernche99 (19. Januar 2009)

Hey Roland, 
hast du eigentlich ein Bild von deinem Bike mit dem Fox Dämpfer gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## harke (19. Januar 2009)

ja wie ist das eigentlich mit der dämpferfeder?
kann man angeben ob man 50kg oder 100kg wiegt??

hmm


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Januar 2009)

...ja muss man sogar, was dann geliefert wird??? Mal sehen. Du musst aber dein Gewicht/Einsatzgebiet angeben. Das gilt natürlich nicht für Luftfederelemente, bzw. da ist's eh egal.


----------



## benzofat (19. Januar 2009)

Die Leute bei Canyon haben Nerven. Am 8. Januar bestellt und als Liefertermin wird der 6. April angegeben. Soll wohl ein Witz sein 3 Monate Lieferzeit schon Anfang Januar. Ist zwar soweit nicht so schlimm, da man eh nicht fahren kann zz. aber irgendwie schon ärgerlich. Online werden einem 5-6 Wochen angegeben, genau die Hälfte.


----------



## canyride (19. Januar 2009)

@benzofat 

Na ist es nun doch das Canyon und nicht das Trek geworden !!!
Eine gute Wahl.
Freu´dich auf das Bike.
In welcher Farbe hast du es bestellt?

Gruß canyride


----------



## benzofat (19. Januar 2009)

Schwarz natürlich und in L. Habe mal ne Mail geschrieben, könnte ja auch an Zuliefererproblemen oder weiss ich was liegen.

Stabilität und Robustheit beim Canyon hat doch übers Trek gesiegt, auch wenn ich dafür wohl noch eine Weile warten muss aber mit biken ist ja eh nix


----------



## canyride (19. Januar 2009)

@benzofat

 Schwarz natürlich


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand die weißen Holzfeller Pedale dran? Ich fahr die in "normaler" Farbe auch an 2 Rädern. Sind unzerstörbar, und abrutschen ist sowohl aus Angst vor den Verletzungen als auch durch die bombensichere Haftung ausgeschlossen. 

Würde diese auch gern an meinem FRX montieren, hab aber noch keinen Ahnung in welcher Farbe. taugt das weiß? Oder siehts billig aus, dann kommt wieder die normale Farbe dran und gut.


@canyride: kannste noch nen Bild mit montiertem DHX reinstellen, würd mich ma interessieren wie schlimms aussah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (19. Januar 2009)

@Freeman_1982

Momentan habe ich die Pedale von Leafcycles dran sind ganz o.k.-Ich warte aber noch auf die Holzfeller in weiß. 
Frag´mich mal in ein paar Tagen zur Qualität etc.

Nein ein Bild vom montierten DHX habe ich nicht gemacht.
Ich war zu geschockt 


Gruß Canyride


----------



## Mike J (19. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die weißen Holzfeller Pedale dran? Ich fahr die in "normaler" Farbe auch an 2 Rädern. Sind unzerstörbar, und abrutschen ist sowohl aus Angst vor den Verletzungen als auch durch die bombensichere Haftung ausgeschlossen.



Jo ich habse ... aber leider das FR8 noch nicht ...aber hoffentlich bald

Billig siehts auf keinen Fall aus ... mir gefallen se richtig gut ... vllt komm ich mal dazu nächste tage paar bilder nur von den holzfellern zu machn.
Wie es mit der Qualität aussieht ist schwer zusagen ... bin auch mal gespennt wie lange die so schön bleiben

Sag mal canyride kaufst du dir eig alle teile von verschiedenen herstellern ?  ... nix für ungut aber das doch voll teuer oder haste iwelche connections??

mfg mike


----------



## speedhuem (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hab sie auch die Tage bekommen in weiß!
Finde sie sehen echt super aus. Hab nur jetzt schon großen Respekt davor falls man evtl. mal abrutscht...dann wirt es blutig ! Sehen gut scharf aus die Pins.
Und was freu ich mich drauf, wenn ich sie (hoffentlich) nächsten Mo dranschrauben kann!

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## canyride (20. Januar 2009)

@Mike J

Ich kaufe die Parts immer online.-Die Preise passen schon.


----------



## 3ride (20. Januar 2009)

@canyride

Laut Schwalbe gibt es die MM 2,35 Tubeless nur in TC. Canyon gibt aber an das Vorderrad mit GG auszuliefern.

- Sonderanfertigung?
- Normaler Reifen mit Milch?
- Hab ich mich irgendwo vertan?

Bitte um Aufklärung.

Greez
3ride


----------



## stereotom (20. Januar 2009)

Gibts schon in der Liste bei Gravity-->Muddy Mary...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3ride (20. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte aber diesen Tubeless Reifen:

Greez
3ride


----------



## stereotom (20. Januar 2009)

In der Tat... Ist nicht zu finden.


----------



## canyride (20. Januar 2009)

Hm...


----------



## 3ride (20. Januar 2009)

Laut canyon homepage wird das Bike mit MuddyMary 2,35 Falt und 2,35 Gooey Gluey ausgeliefert.

Im Prinzip gibt es 3 verschiedene Gummimischungen für diesen Reifen:
- weich: Gooey Gluey (GG)
- mittel: Triple Compound (TC)
- hart: Off Road Racing Compound (ORC)

Die weiche und die mittlere Mischung gehören zur Gravity-Serie, die harte zur Performance-Serie.

Ich nehme nicht an dass die harte Mischung verwendet wird (die Aussage "2,35 Falt" ist da etwas unklar).

Deshalb habe ich angenommen, dass am Hinterrad TC und am Vorderrad GG verwendet wird.

Jetzt zum Problem: Du hast geschrieben es wären Tubeless-Reifen. Nur den GG gibt es eben nicht in Tubeless soweit ich rausfinden konnte....


Greez 
3ride


----------



## canyride (20. Januar 2009)

Steht aber drauf  "Tubeless" (Vorne+Hinten)


----------



## x-cite (20. Januar 2009)

@ Canyride.

Bitte noch paar bilder machen ^^  
Das bike is einfach zu geil!

Lg andi
Viel Spaß mit deinem FR !


----------



## Mike J (20. Januar 2009)

@canyride 

wo bestellst du denn meistens so ... brauch bald ja noch ein paar parts wäre dankbar für ein paar tipps.... thx!


----------



## canyride (25. Januar 2009)

So neue Holzfeller Pedale sind dran,Griffe habe ich gegen die Ergon Enduro in L getauscht= Fertig !!!


----------



## benzofat (26. Januar 2009)

Den Applekleber einfach gleich wieder abnehmen (bin zwar auch MacUser) aber ein so schlich schönes Produkt kann man doch nicht zustickern...


----------



## Jogi (26. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> So neue Holzfeller Pedale sind dran,Griffe habe ich gegen die Ergon Enduro in L getauscht= Fertig !!!



Wie ist den der SLR T-1 ??
Bin noch am hadern, ob ich den SLK von meinem Torque ES gegen einen T-1 oder einen XC tausche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (26. Januar 2009)

Der Sattel ist richtig gut.


----------



## kürbis (29. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> So neue Holzfeller Pedale sind dran,Griffe habe ich gegen die Ergon Enduro in L getauscht= Fertig !!!



der apfel sticker passt aber nicht...ich wollte heute auch nen sticker an mein rad bringen. nach langem suchen für eine gute stelle habe ich mich dagegen entschieden. 

sonst ist es wunderschön


----------



## speedhuem (6. Februar 2009)

@ Canyride:

Hast du den Evolver jetzt richtig für dich eingestellt? Könntest du mir dein Setup verraten??? Nur um mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben. Einen Dämpfer mit so vielen Möglichkeiten hatte ich noch nicht! Für den Vergleichswert: wiege ca. 74kg.

Wäre cool.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## benzofat (22. Februar 2009)

Meines ist auch gekommen und gestern das erste mal ein wenig ausgefahren worden. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Wirklich alles sehr durchdacht, edelste Parts und auch schöne Kabelführung. Einziger kleiner Wehrmutstropfen ist vielleicht die nicht ganz geräuschlose Hammerschmidt aber ist halt so. Warum dass die Schaltung nicht komplett invertiert ist weiss ich jedoch nicht, sofern möglich wäre dass doch fast angenehmer. Die Griffe sind schon nach 1 mal fahren leider beige...

Standardfeder in der Gabel scheint etwas weich, obschon ich nur 75-80 kg bin, muss ev. getauscht werden... wird sich zeigen ob sie bei grösseren Drops nicht an den Anschlag kommt.

Dämpfersetup habe ich übernommen wie anfangs beschrieben. Funktioniert super. kein wippen und dergleichen. High u Lowspeed muss ich vielleicht noch ein wenig feinjustieren. Ansonsten habe ich knappe 160 psi bei ca. 80 kg mit Ausrüstung reingehauen. Sonst is er definitiv zu weich, vielleicht muss ich ihn noch minimal härter machen.

Die Oros haben gestern bei der Nässe saumässig gequitscht aber sind auch noch nicht eingefahren. Sattel scheint gut aber ev. etwas hart zu sein. Eher fürs fahren mit einer Innenhose gedacht.


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe das Torque 9.0 schon gut 2 Wochen, bin auch soweit ganz zufrieden mit dem Bike (Hammerschmidt genial, Bremsen genial, Geometrie perfekt), doch gibt der Dämpfer des Hinterbaus seit meiner letzten Fahrt (sehr nass, sehr matschig) beim "dämpfen" ein Geräusch von sich, was mir Sorgen bereitet. Es klingt als wäre Wasser (wie auch immer) hineingeraten.Ich mache mit dem 9.0 zwar meine ersten Erfahrungen mit einem Hinterbaudämpfer aber das Geräusch ist auffällig und hört sich nicht gesund an. An den Federeigenschaftenhat sich jedoch nichts verändert.
Danke im Voraus für eventuelle Hilfe!

Zweites Problem:Ich habe ziehmliche Schwierigkeiten im Up-Hill und bitte ich euch mir Tips zu diversen Einstellungen(dämpfer) bergauf zu geben. Ich wiege um die 72 Kilo.

Achja wie vielleicht schon aufgefallen sind derart komplexe Systeme Neuland für mich und ich hoffe hier etwas zu lernen. Ich denke dafür ist ein Forum ja auch da.

Grüße


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Februar 2009)

was hast du denn für probleme bergauf und wie hast du deinen dämpfer eingestellt. dass der evolver etwas schmatzt ist normal und kein grund zur beunruhigung.


----------



## Manusa (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das schon in einer andere Disskusion gefragt, aber...

...habt ihr eure Bike´s alle zum genannten Liefertermin bekommen? Zumindest grob? Will nicht drängeln, aber freu mich


----------



## harke (26. Februar 2009)

was sind da eigentlich für pedalen montiert?gar keine?


----------



## hopfer (26. Februar 2009)

Ja, gar keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (26. Februar 2009)

hast du ne ahnung warum das so ist?dann könn die doch den lenker auch gleich weglassen^^


----------



## Jogi (26. Februar 2009)

harke schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung warum das so ist?dann könn die doch den lenker auch gleich weglassen^^




jeder hat halt andere Vorlieben und Pedalsysteme gibts ja sooo viele.
Da ist die Chance für den Hersteller die "Richtigen" zu montieren einfach zu gering. Das ist aber überall so, dass keine Pedale montiert sind, auch bei Bikes vom Fachhändler.
(Stadtschlampen mal ausgenommen)


----------



## kailer (26. Februar 2009)

Bei Cannondale sind Pedale dabei. Dass bei den meisten Marken keine dabei sind, hat irgendwie Traditionsgründe oder so. Wenn es um Vorlieben ginge, sollte man konsequenterweise auch Sattel und Reifen weglassen. Dann sieht das Rad allerdings echt nicht mehr gut aus...


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (27. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> was hast du denn für probleme bergauf und wie hast du deinen dämpfer eingestellt. dass der evolver etwas schmatzt ist normal und kein grund zur beunruhigung.



Also Bergauf ist einfach eine Qual. Die eingesetzte Kraft geht zu 90 % ins Leere. Zudem kommt man kaum vom Fleck. Klar liegt es an der Einstelung der Dämpfer - nur wie stell ich sie ein? Blockieren kann man den Evolver beim 9.0 ja nicht so weit ich weiß...

grüße


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Februar 2009)

deshalb die frage wie du deinen dämpfer denn eingestellt hast?


----------



## kailer (27. Februar 2009)

@ Dr. MW: Dreh mal die Low-Speed Druckstufe ganz zu beim Uphill. Wenn es so wahnsinnig wippt, liegt es vielleicht auch an deiner Technik - erhöhe die Trittfrequenz und versuche den Oberkörper inklusive Hüfte ruhig zu halten. Dabei gleichmässig und rund treten. 
Der SAG hat natürlich auch was mit dem Wippverhalten zu tun, bei 25% wippt das Rad deutlich weniger als mit 35%. Je nach Tour kann man da variieren. 
Pro Pedal von Fox bringt übrigens fast nichts, ein richtig eingestellter Evolver ist genauso wippfrei bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik (Ich fahr den am Eingelenker und mache damit Touren mit über 2000 hm)

Gruß
kailer

P.S.: Bitte auch die Diskussion im anderen Torque Thread beachten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5612201#post5612201


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (27. Februar 2009)

So jetzt muß ich mal fragen,wie Ihr eure Dämpfer eingestellt habt.
Uphill läßt sich das Bike eigentlich "gut" fahren.(Für ein FR-Bike)
Canyride


----------



## Jogi (27. Februar 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Bei Cannondale sind Pedale dabei. [...]



hab ich doch geschrieben:



Jogi schrieb:


> Stadtschlampen mal ausgenommen


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (27. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir liegt das Problem darin, dass es zu sehr wippt-> dämpfer du weich, klar, aber beim Drehen diverser Rädchen verändert sich nicht wirklich viel an der Härte. ich hab 10 Bar drin. wiegesagt trotzdem find ich es noch zu weich bergauf....und ich hab auch keine ausgewöhliche Fahrtechnik  vielleicht sind auch andere Aspekte schuld. Also auch bei nur leichtem Anstieg, jedoch über mehrere Kilometer schmerzt der Rücken im Lendenwirbelbereich schon relativ schnell, was unter anderem an der Haltung liegt, klar aber die Haltung kommt ja nicht von ungefair. Ich schieb alles auf den Evolver, weil ich von dem Ding auch noch keine Ahnung habe und ich das Problem mit meinem alten Bike ohne gedämpften Hinterbau nicht hatte.

Grüße


----------



## githriz (27. Februar 2009)

Wieviel Druck hast du denn im Piggy?


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (27. Februar 2009)

Ach so ein Quatsch 10 Bar ich hab 8 drin...sry


----------



## T.V. (27. Februar 2009)

Der Druck im Piggy beeinflußt die Dämpfung. Deshalb sollte man als erstes! diesen Druck entsprechend der Manitou Anleitung (50 - 70%) vom Fahrergewicht einstellen. Achtung: Das sind Amis: Gewicht in pound und  Druck in PSI.

Danach dann Hauptkammer entsprechend des gewünschten Sags. Dann Zugstufe und ggf. (wenn nötig ) die Druckstufen.


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (27. Februar 2009)

Und jetzt nochmal für Evolver-Anfänger, die zu blöd für die Anleitung von Manitou sind 
In Bildersprache wäre toll...

-> Alles klar gerade hat sich vieles erübrigt....mist, das nächste mal einfach mal genauer lesen wäre nicht schlecht
danke an alle bemühten


----------



## benzofat (27. Februar 2009)

Also Dr. Mettwurst, ich bin 75 kg, folgende Einstellungen:

Piggy: 70psi
Hauptkammer ca.: 160 psi (mal schauen obs genug ist, bin erst 1mal gefahren)
Low u Hispeed Druckstufe ca. 50 %
Rebound nach persönlichen Vorlieben. Hab für den Anfang ein wenig zugemacht, damit er nicht extrem aktiv ausfedert und zu bockig wird.
Durchschlagsschutz Stufe 2

Damit wippt nichts, nur muss ich noch ein wenig dran feilen, bin noch nicht gesprungen oder gedropt usw. und ist sicher noch nicht perfekt

Die Gabel in der Feder für einen Fahrer mit 75-80 kg dünkt mich relativ weich, ich habs Gefühl die ist sogar für mich zu weich aber mal schauen.


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (27. Februar 2009)

Danke ich versuche es =)
wenn du noch verbesserungsvorschläge mit der zeit in erfahrung bringst kannst du ja nochmal posten ...also vielen dank


----------



## benzofat (28. Februar 2009)

So heute wieder mal gefahren. Also die Gabel ist definitiv zu weich. Laut Hersteller ist die für 75-80kg. Wohl eher für 60-70 kg...

Bremsen sind super. Der Lenker dünkt mich extrem breit aber dass ist ja nur Gewöhnungssache. Breiter Lenker ist schon gut.

Ein Problem habe ich, schon beim zweiten mal fahren hat der Vordere Reifen einen Platten und wirklich voll gefahren bin ich heute wegen des z.T. noch vorhandenen Schnees nicht. Nehme an, dass Ventil ist nicht dicht oder kaputt. Der Reifen kann unmöglich ein Loch haben, wüsste nicht von wo....
Habe leider aber auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von tubeless. vielleicht muss ich dann halt nen Schlauch reinmachen... Aber dann wirds wieder schwerer das Bike. Kann man man den reifen nachdichten wenn er ein Loch hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (28. Februar 2009)

die gabel ist zu weich ?auch wenn du dein gewicht angegeben hast?lässt sich da nix einstellen von wegen druckstufe?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Februar 2009)

harke schrieb:


> gabelpumpe?????????????



stahlfeder?????????????


----------



## benzofat (28. Februar 2009)

Also wenn die Feder zu weich ist bei einer Stahlfedrgabel bringts doch nichts Preload oder Rebound zu fummeln, die Gabel wird dadurch nur anders in der Federcharakteristik aber nicht härter. Canyon verbaut nur die Standardfeder, haben sie mir gesagt. Hab vor dem Kauf extra noch nachgefragt.

Kann mir jemand, der Erfahrung mit Tubeless hat, sagen was man am besten so zur Fehlerbehebung macht bzw. wie man vorgeht?


----------



## githriz (28. Februar 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> vielleicht muss ich dann halt nen Schlauch reinmachen...




Da ist ab Werk ein Schlauch drin.


----------



## harke (28. Februar 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> Canyon verbaut nur die Standardfeder



warum fragen sie dann einen nach gewicht?eh so ein scheiss...................


----------



## canyride (1. März 2009)

Ja,Canyon verbaut in die UST Felgen die "normalen" Muddy´s mit Schlauch ...
Viel Spaß beim Reifenwechsel...die Reifen sitzen wie gepreßt auf den DeeMax Felgen...hab´ich grade gemacht.
(Gewechselt auf Big Betty´s)

 Gruß Canyride


----------



## githriz (1. März 2009)

Ich fand das Reifenabziehen bei den Deemax vergleichsweise einfach. Man muss ja nur die Flanke an einer Stelle über den Hump ins Tiefbett ziehen. 
Und das Tiefbett ist bei Ust wirklich tief, so dass der Reifen dann richtig viel platz hat. Der Rest ist dann ein Kinderspiel.
Aber da waren die Reifen auch noch quasi ungefahren, evt. lags daran.


----------



## benzofat (1. März 2009)

Gut zu wissen. Habe schon gedacht, der Reifen sei dahin. Ist nur das Ventil am Schlauch. Darf ich die jetzt mit Reifenhebern raus- bzw. reintun oder mache ich mir dann die USt Felge kaputt?

was ist den so eure Meinung zu den Muddy Marrys? Bin bishher am Enduro/Freerider immer Big Betty gefahren. Wenns einigermassen trocken ist, ist der Reifen schon geil und auch der Rollwiderstand ist für die breite recht tief. Bei Nässe taug er aber gar nichts.
Der Muddy Mary scheint etwas schwerer zu rollen aber den grip kann ich bisher nicht so richtig einschätzen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2009)

Für vorn ist der MM in weichem Boden auf jeden Fall besser, ich hab aber 2.5er und hinten RQ, der hat ne schöne seitliche Kante. Die BBs nehm ich für feste Untergründe wo man mal hart bremsen muss. Das können sie ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzofat (1. März 2009)

Also nur so eine scheue Frage, aber ich find keinen Schlauch in meinem Muddy Mary... Irgendwie bin ich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt... Naja der Reifen verliert immer noch Luft obschon er im Wassertest kein Loch zeigte.


----------



## githriz (2. März 2009)

Das ist ja interessant... Ist denn bei dir die UST Variante des Reifens montiert?


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (2. März 2009)

Habt ihr beim 9.0 auch das Problem dass wenn ihr den Spannverschluss an der hinterachse festzieht(Normal) sich die Scheibenbremse so verzieht, dass das Hinterrad stark schleift? 
Bei genauerer Untersuchung ist mir ein Bauteil ins Auge gefallen, vermutlich ein Stopper, der arg abgenutzt aussieht.Der scheit eingedrückt worden zu sein o.ä...ka...

Durch einiges Rumgeexperimentiere und sanfter Gewalt klappts jetzt wieder..nur keine Ahnung wieso =D

vielleicht hat ja jemand aufschlussreiche Ideen

grüße


----------



## Tim777 (2. März 2009)

Hallo an Euch FR-Fahrer,

bei den neuen FR ist ja von Canyon aus keine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr aufgeklebt, wie bei anderen Canyon Bikes. Habt Ihr Euch nachträglich eine aufgeklebt oder ist das nicht nötig (mein Rahmen ist schwarz "anodisiert" (oder wie das heißt), das soll ja schon schlagfester sein als Lack oder Pulverbeschichtung)?

Grüße aus dem Taunus (mit immer weniger Schnee), Tim777


----------



## githriz (2. März 2009)

Dr.Mett.Wurst schrieb:


> Habt ihr beim 9.0 auch das Problem dass wenn ihr den Spannverschluss an der hinterachse festzieht(Normal) sich die Scheibenbremse so verzieht, dass das Hinterrad stark schleift?
> Bei genauerer Untersuchung ist mir ein Bauteil ins Auge gefallen, vermutlich ein Stopper, der arg abgenutzt aussieht.Der scheit eingedrückt worden zu sein o.ä...ka...
> 
> Durch einiges Rumgeexperimentiere und sanfter Gewalt klappts jetzt wieder..nur keine Ahnung wieso =D
> ...



Schau mal hier:Nachbarthread


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (2. März 2009)

Jaaa schön und gut der Nachbarthread..aber eine Lösung gibt es dort ja auch nicht...und dass wenn dieser spacer sich dareinfrisst sich die Scheibenbremsen derart verstellen dass sich das Rad kaum mehr dreht wird dort nicht erwähnt... also ein "Schönheitsfehler" ist es bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht... =/
trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (2. März 2009)

Na wenn du in Koblenz vor Ort wohnst dann lauf doch mal rüber und erklär dass mal den Canyianern
Würde mich auch sehr interessieren die Antwort.

Im übrigen steht da auch eine Lösung, nämlich die Nasen abzufeilen.
Als zweite Möglichkeit sehe ich den Spacer abzudrehen.
Die dritte Variante ist die Achse so fest zu knallen dass sich die Nasen komplett reinfressen und dann den Bremssattel zu justieren.
Das ist wohl auch die von Canyon vorgesehene.


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (2. März 2009)

Ja also ich werd wol dann mal dort vorbeifahren..mittlerweile bin ich ja eh fast jeden Tag da =D


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> ...
> Die dritte Variante ist die Achse so fest zu knallen dass sich die Nasen komplett reinfressen und dann den Bremssattel zu justieren.
> Das ist wohl auch die von Canyon vorgesehene.



Das klappt auch wenn mans ein paaarmal gemacht hat, auch mit unterschiedlichen Naben (hab noch eine veltec).

Der Lackschutz am Unterrohr ist IMHO bei anodisiert sinnfrei. Hab ich aber trotzdem am NerveES. 
Beim lackierten Tork in förstergrün fehlt er leider - aber da passt der olivgrüne Modellbaulack von Revell ganz gut...

Lack (oder Ano) ab ist ja beim Tork eher am Oberrohr und an Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe im Bereich der Kette. Da holst du dir halt Folie von POLO oder so.


----------



## T.V. (3. März 2009)

Dr.Mett.Wurst schrieb:


> Jaaa schön und gut der Nachbarthread..aber eine Lösung gibt es dort ja auch nicht...und dass wenn dieser spacer sich dareinfrisst sich die Scheibenbremsen derart verstellen dass sich das Rad kaum mehr dreht wird dort nicht erwähnt... also ein "Schönheitsfehler" ist es bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht... =/
> trotzdem danke



Moin,

war bei mir auch so (Hope Pro II Nabe). Da die Nabe links nur auf drei winzigen Punkten aufliegt kann sie sich ins Material einarbeiten. Dann schleift die Bremse. Ich habe einfach die Nasen vorsichtig mit einer Feile entfernt. Jetzt liegt die Nabe flächig am linken Ausfallende auf.


----------



## benzofat (3. März 2009)

Habe den Schlauch im Reifen, doch noch gefunden  Wider mal nur so halbherzig am Reifen hantiert.........


----------



## aggro-ab (4. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Torque-FR-9-0-Mod-2009-mit-Hammerschmidt_W0QQitemZ230329028352QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item230329028352&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318

@Canyride
Ist das nicht dein keller? Ist das dein Torque?


----------



## canyride (4. März 2009)

Ja ist mein Torque ! -Aber  evtl. nicht mehr lange...

Canyride


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2009)

und wieso verkaufst du's?

edit: steht ja in der auktion  da haste aber schwer daneben gegriffen, wenn du jetzt ein cc-bike willst.


----------



## speedhuem (4. März 2009)

Krass.. Nach so kurzer Zeit.
Das ist aber schade drum!
Bist du so unzufrieden, oder ist es nicht leicht genug???
Würde mich halt auch mal interessieren...

Grüße


----------



## canyride (4. März 2009)

Beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2009)

na wenn du jetzt ein cc-bike suchst, hast du dich halt wirklich in der kategorie vergriffen. und zwar ordentlich


----------



## benzofat (4. März 2009)

Und mit einem M ist es sicher nicht gerade auf Touren getrimmt. Bei meinem L bin ich vom Uphill begeistert. Ist fast gleich gut wie mein altes All Mountain. Zwar nicht leicht aber kein wippen. Im Trail bzw. Freerideeinsatz muss es sich noch zeigen, ob M nicht doch besser gewesen wäre (Hoffe es mal nicht). Schade gibts kein M/L Zwischending, wäre für mich perfekt... Wenn der Sattel oben ist, ist es angenehm gross, wenn er unten ist, wegen des kurzen Oberrohres ist das Bike vom Gefühl her einiges kleiner.

Am meisten Mühe macht mir der extrem breite Lenker. An meinem Demo ist er glaube ich sogar schmaler.


----------



## speedhuem (4. März 2009)

Klar...wenn man den Sattel hoch macht um Uphill zu fahren sitzt man schon sehr aufrecht! Ist halt schon kurz gebaut...gerade mit dem Vorbau etc.
Aber ich denke, wer 3000 Eu oder so in ein Rad investiert wird schon wissen, was er macht.
Ein CC-Bike ist es alle male nicht. Und das ist auch sehr schön so.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## canyride (4. März 2009)

Ja CC-Bike ist evtl.falsch AM triffts besser.


----------



## aggro-ab (4. März 2009)

Du fährst ein Slayer und ein Demo und wusstest nicht, dass Du eigentlich ein CC oder AM willst!? 

Was stört dich am Torque konkret? 

Btw ich bin auch vor kurzem von einem Canyon Nerve XC auf ein Specialized Epic gewechselt da das XC ne lahme Gurke war (kann aber auch mit meinen Körpermaßen zusammenhängen). Beim ersten Ausritt mit dem Epic dachte ich auf jeden Fall ich hätte nen Hilfsmotor!


----------



## hoernche99 (4. März 2009)

Hey Roland, laß mal die Kippen weg. Dann klappts auch mitm Uphilll und du kannst das geile Bike behalten

Nicht verkaufen


----------



## harke (4. März 2009)

hmm hab meins heut auch bekomm ..
also wenn man mal das bild vergleicht
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=768&WYSESSID=iISjXomsYqvJSBUXc74nsK59Uk







..auf jedenfall hab ich nen schock bekomm wo ich das gesehn hab..dachte erst die haben vergessen das zu lackieren -.-
aber dann fiel mir auf das die farbe raw silver hieß..nur warum ist von raw silver bei canyon.de nicht wirklich was zu sehen?
desweiteren ziehen die bremsen forumula the one nicht so wie sie sollen...bekomme kein blockierendes hinterrad auf der straße hin?das bei nem neubike??
das trübt den eindruck gewaltig und ich werde jetzt ein oder zwei nächte drüber schlafen und überlegen das bike zurück zuschicken..


----------



## speedhuem (4. März 2009)

Hi.
Die Bremsen brauchen auch ein wenig "Einbremszeit" bis sie richtig zupacken! Am ersten Tag gibt das nix. Ist normal. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten sind sie wirklich super. Extrem griffig und gut zu dosieren.

Die Farbe (oder die nicht vorhandene Farbe ) ist halt Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt das auch nicht so...deshalb schwarz geholt.
Guck noch ein paar Tage, dann gefällt es dir bestimmt richtig gut.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## benzofat (5. März 2009)

Bei der Farbe gibts wenigstens keine Lackabsplitterungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (5. März 2009)

und deswegen muß ich ein foto total überbelichten, so daß es  den anschein erweckt es sei weiß?ich weiß ja nicht..^^
bitte um erklärung


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

die farbe heißt raw silver, wer da an weiß denkt... selbst schuld? ich finde schon, dass es silber aussieht. und live sehen farben ja meist etwas anders aus, als im katalog. wenn man genau hinschaut auf der hp, kann man die unregelmäßigkeiten, die auf unlackiert hindeuten, durchaus erkennen. klarlack sollte aber drauf sein.

zu den bremsen: rtfm. da steht doch, dass man erstmal 30 mal aus ca. 30 km/h abbremsen soll um die bremse einzubremsen...


----------



## Tim777 (5. März 2009)

benzofat schrieb:


> Am meisten Mühe macht mir der extrem breite Lenker. An meinem Demo ist er glaube ich sogar schmaler.



Mir ist der Lenker zu schmal. Der 2008er Holzfeller-Lenker war 2 cm breiter (720 mm), den fahre ich auf meinem Enduro und das ist eine ganz tolle Breite. Wenn du auf deinem Demo den Originallenker draufhast, ist er tatsächlich schmaler, um 2 cm (der ist nämlich 680 mm), der auf dem 2009er FR ist 700mm breit.

Weiß nicht mehr, wer sich übers Wippen beschwert hatte, bei mir wippt im Sitzen gar nix (bei 5 bar im Piggy, 8 Bar in der Hauptkammer, Progression auf 3, Highspeed-Druckstufe voll zu, Low-Speed irgendwo in der Mitte). Klar im stampfenden Wiegetritt wippt es schon, aber bei einem Freerider reicht es mir völlig, wenn im Sitzen gar nichts wippt (5 Bar im Piggy ist zudem noch das absolute Minimum, wenn ich das Handbuch richtig verstehe).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Tim777 (5. März 2009)

harke schrieb:


> hmm hab meins heut auch bekomm ..
> also wenn man mal das bild vergleicht
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=768&WYSESSID=iISjXomsYqvJSBUXc74nsK59Uk
> 
> ...



Die Bremsen kommen, hundertprozent, das ist bei neuen Bremsbelägen immer so. Das raw-silver gefiel mir auch nicht, deshalb habe ich gegen schwarz getauscht (Story in der Canyon-Gallerie). Canyon tauscht das, völlig ohne Probleme, da sind sie locker drauf. Du hast 2 Wochen volles Rückgabe oder Umtauschrecht, ohne jegliche Angabe von Gründen. Die tauschen es dir sofort, wenn du sagst, willst es in schwarz, bei mir war das null Problem.

Ansonsten ist das Bike echt super, macht extrem viel Spass (die Hinterachse hält mittlerweile auch bei mir, ohne dass ich was abfeilen musste). Ich bin absolut zufrieden.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Fonz! (5. März 2009)

bei meinem tork fr 8 und den formula mega k war ich am anfang auch skeptisch und der druckpunkt wanderte nur so umher ... aber nach 2 tagen
im gelände ziehen die dinger wie ein anker mit einem finger daher keine sorge
und der cleane frame in raw silber find ich dicke


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (5. März 2009)

Ein Torque in RAW und nicht zufriegen? =D ...wuhuuw...
also wenn schon dann in raw silver....das ist doch wol super stylisch... 
sicher blöd, wenn man mit was anderem rechnet...aber... überlegs dir halt...es hat nur Vorteile 

und im Gegensatz ist schwarz einfach lächerlich... tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen aber das geht wirklich garnicht... das schwarz mit dem weiß...uff.. völlig überladenes und leicht chaotisch wirkendes Gesamtbild ( wenn wir uns auf das Visuelle beschränken) in der Funktion sind beide genial..

ich verstehe echt nicht wieso es hier alle das in schwarz haben...

--> aber alles Geschmacksache

grüße =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (5. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Die Bremsen kommen, hundertprozent, das ist bei neuen Bremsbelägen immer so. Das raw-silver gefiel mir auch nicht, deshalb habe ich gegen schwarz getauscht (Story in der Canyon-Gallerie). Canyon tauscht das, völlig ohne Probleme, da sind sie locker drauf. Du hast 2 Wochen volles Rückgabe oder Umtauschrecht, ohne jegliche Angabe von Gründen. Die tauschen es dir sofort, wenn du sagst, willst es in schwarz, bei mir war das null Problem.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Bike echt super, macht extrem viel Spass (die Hinterachse hält mittlerweile auch bei mir, ohne dass ich was abfeilen musste). Ich bin absolut zufrieden.
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



hast du ein bike in farbe xx bestellt, die dir dann nicht gefiel, bei canyon angerufen und farbe yy geordert? einfach den alten zurückgeschickt ohne kosten/konsequenzen?

wie lang hats gedauert?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

er hatte kratzer in seinem rahmen, glaube nicht, dass es möglich gewesen wäre nur weil im die farbe nicht gefiel.


----------



## Starkbier (5. März 2009)

er schreibt aber 2 wochen umtauschrecht, ohne nennung eines grundes


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

natürlich, das hast du. streng genommen rückgaberecht. du bestellst also neu und musst neu warten. er aber hat nur den rahmen getauscht bekommen und durte die parts des raw silver bikes behalten. ich denke das war eine ausnahme.


----------



## Starkbier (5. März 2009)

achso okay...habe die story nämlich nicht gelesen ehrlich gesagt 

vllt äußert sich ja der Tim mal dazu


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

hat mir auch per pm erzählt


----------



## Starkbier (5. März 2009)

dann kann ich dich ja fast als experten betrachten 

durfte er den rahmen nun tauschen, weil

-kratzer im lack/rahmen

-farbe blööd

-einfach (d.h. musste keinen grund nennen, wurde einfach hingenommen) fahrrad muss dazu aber sicher ungefahren sein oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

kratzer im rahmen, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Tim777 (6. März 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> achso okay...habe die story nämlich nicht gelesen ehrlich gesagt
> 
> vllt äußert sich ja der Tim mal dazu



Hallo Starkbier,

lies doch mal die Story dazu in der Canyon-Gallerie. Bei weiteren Fragen per PN an mich. Grundsätzlich denke ich, kann jeder bestellen, bei Nichtgefallen tauschen oder zurückgeben, wie bei jedem Versender (Otto, Quelle, Internet, Tshibo etc.). Warum nicht, davon leben Versender. Hätte Canyon bei mir auch ohne Kratzer gemacht, garantiert. 

Bin das Bike auch tatsächlich nicht gefahren (O-Ton Werkstatt: Runde um die Garage gilt als nicht gefahren).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. März 2009)

ich glaube nicht, dass man nur den rahmen tauschen kann und die parts behalten kann. das würde ja canyons kalkulation total durcheinander werfen. ich denke das war bei dir eine ausnahme. sonst haben die ja auf einmal nen haufen weiße gabeln über und schwarze für die raw silver modelle übrig. wenn tauschen über rückgaberecht, dann das komplette rad mit eventuell neuer wartezeit. so stell ich mir das vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (6. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass man nur den rahmen tauschen kann und die parts behalten kann. das würde ja canyons kalkulation total durcheinander werfen. ich denke das war bei dir eine ausnahme. sonst haben die ja auf einmal nen haufen weiße gabeln über und schwarze für die raw silver modelle übrig. wenn tauschen über rückgaberecht, dann das komplette rad mit eventuell neuer wartezeit. so stell ich mir das vor.



Hallo Mettwurst 82,

lest doch bitte mal was ich geschrieben habe in der Canyon-Gallerie zu dem Ganzen. Normal wäre es, genau wie du sagst. Canyon versprach mir nur, raw silver zurückzunehmen und dafür die Serienversion in schwarz mit weißen Anbauteilen. Das geht aber auch, ohne Kratzer, einfach, wenn dir eine Version nicht gefällt (bei mir sogar, obwohl ich das Rad abgeholt habe und es mir anfangs auch gefiel). Das ist keine Ausnahme, sondern normal (immerhalb von zwei Wochen, wenn Ware nicht benutzt wurde, was bei mir der Fall war).

Dass sie bei mir dann aber die schwarzen Anbauteile aus dem Raw-Silver-Bike an den schwarzen Rahmen gebaut haben ist eine Ausnahme, da hast Du völlig recht, sonst käme die ganze Großkalkulation mit den Zulieferern völlig durcheinander. Ich kopiere noch mal, wie ich es in der Canyon-Gallerie schrieb, hier rein:

Zitat: 

_"erstes update meines neuen FR 9.0. 

Ist ein neuer Rahmen in schwarz, der in raw-silver war leider etwas verkratzt. Canyon hat aber sofort Umtausch zugestimmt, ich wollte das neue lieber in schwarz, wenn möglich aber mit den schwarzen Anbauteilen (Gabel, Sattel, Bremsen). Ging aber nicht, sollte das neue Rad dann in der Serienversion schwarz mit weißen Anbauteilen bekommen. War für mich auch ok. Termin für Tausch per EMail auf letzten Freitag festgelegt. Als ich da war, war mein neues Bike doch noch nicht da. Das Canyon-Team hat dann aber super reagiert, schwarzen Rahmen aus Hauptlager liefern lassen und aus dem raw-silver-Rad alle Teile auf den schwarzen Rahmen ummontiert (weil keins in der Serienversion da war, sie mir das aber versprochen hatten und ich schon im Laden stand; war eine Ausnahme und zeigt den/das gute/n Service/Problemmanagement; Mittagessen hat mir Canyon auch spendiert, alles tadellos). Musste halt etwas warten (3 Stunden). Aber dann stand diese schöne Sonderversion vor mir (black in black):"_

Zitatende.

Liebe Grüße, Tim777

P.S. Es fährt aber so klasse, dass ich es nicht mehr hergeben will. Das warten auf den Umtausch hat sich gelohnt. Leider fing gestern Abend im Taunus wieder eine Regenzeit an.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. März 2009)

genau das habe ich ja geschrieben...  bei deinen letzten beiträgen in diesem thread bekam man aber den eindruck, dass man den rahmen tauschen kann wie man lustig ist, wie man ja an starkbier gesehen hat  mir hat da einfach die klare abgrenzung deines sonderfalls gefehlt


----------



## Tim777 (6. März 2009)

Hi Mettwurst,

ich hatte Starkbier da wohl anders verstanden, aber jetzt ist es ja klar, was wir beide meinen (ist über so ein Forum aber manchmal auch ganz schön umständlich). Hätte Starkbier in der Canyon-Gallerie gelesen, was ich dazu schrieb, hätte er eigentlich verstehen können, dass man nicht einfach alle Farbkombinationen durcheinander tauschen kann. ok 

Liebe Grüße Euch nach Trier, Tim777


----------



## harke (7. März 2009)

hab jetz nochmal ne frage zur rahmengröße!ich habs mir in xl bestellt...und habe das ungute gefühl das es zu groß ist.zum vergleich poste ich jetzt ein bild wo mein altes bike mit drauf ist.bei meinem alten war es generell sehr quälend den berg hoch zu fahren...soweit das überhaupt möglich war da nur ein kettenbllatt vorn..runter dagegen soweit ohne probleme..(gibt es für berg runter eigentlich etwas zu kleines?je kleiner desto besser oder)








uphill wird das fr9 jetzt sicherlich keine probleme mehr bereiten..
aber ich glaube nun das ich meinen hintern jetzt nicht mehr so geschmeidig hinter den sattel bekomme 
was meint ihr bin 1.98 und meine schrittlänge beträgt ca 95 cm!
ausprobieren im gelände sollte ich es ja auch nicht...da man gefahrene bikes schlecht umtauschen kann....


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2009)

Nur noch als Ergänzung zur PN, du hast einen relativ langen Oberkörper, da wird dir das XL besser passen als mir- ich finde das Oberrohr fast zu niedrig, um das Bike mal zwischen die Knie zu klemmen. Wenn dir der Lenker zu weit oben ist, kannst du ja einen flacheren montieren. 
Kumpel ist "nur" 1.93 und dem passt das XL auch prima. 
Zu lang ist das Torque nicht, es fällt allgemein recht kompakt aus, auch wenn die Oberrohrlänge was anderes vermuten lässt. 
Kannst auch noch in meinen Fotos schauen.


----------



## Starkbier (7. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hallo Mettwurst 82,
> 
> lest doch bitte mal was ich geschrieben habe in der Canyon-Gallerie zu dem Ganzen. Normal wäre es, genau wie du sagst. Canyon versprach mir nur, raw silver zurückzunehmen und dafür die Serienversion in schwarz mit weißen Anbauteilen. Das geht aber auch, ohne Kratzer, einfach, wenn dir eine Version nicht gefällt (bei mir sogar, obwohl ich das Rad abgeholt habe und es mir anfangs auch gefiel). Das ist keine Ausnahme, sondern normal (immerhalb von zwei Wochen, wenn Ware nicht benutzt wurde, was bei mir der Fall war).
> 
> ...



hast du das komplette bike eingeschickt oder nur den rahmen? wie lief das ab? wie lange hats gedauert?


----------



## Tim777 (7. März 2009)

Hallo Starkbier,

ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich persönlich dort war. Es ging immer nur um den Tausch des kompletten Rades. Dass mir dann nur den Rahmen getauscht haben, lag daran, dass ich in Koblenz im Laden stand, mein erstes Rad zurückgab, und das Ersatzrad in der Serienversion schwarzer Rahmen - weiße Anbauteile, nicht da war, obwohl mir das per Mail so bestätigt wurde. Sie hatten also kein FR 9.0 für mich da. Deshalb haben sie eine Notlösung gefunden, einen FR Rahmen in schwarz aus dem Hauptlager kommen lassen und daraus aus dem ersten Rad ein neues aufgebaut (damit ich nicht umsonst nach Koblenz gefahren bin). So entstand der Mix aus schwarzer Rahmen und schwarze Anbauteile (war also eine Notlösung, man kann nicht einfach alles durcheinander hin und hertauschen, das geht natürlich nicht.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## benzofat (8. März 2009)

Mit 1.98 würde ich XL nehmen. Das Oberrohr finde ich nämlich bei meinem L, gleich gross wie bei meinem alten Bike in M. Lediglich der Radstand ist etwas grösser, aufgr. der "flacher" liegenden Gabel. Dadurch ists im Uphill relativ gross und sobald der Sattel unten ist  vom feeling eher handlich aber dennoch nicht nervös wegen Des Radstands. Das Bike lässt sich auch sehr schön gleichmässig ziehen, zumindest meine erste Einschätzung nach einer kleinen Northshoression.

Man kann sch auch an ein zu kleines Bike gewöhnen und dann ist die Umstellung am Anfang halt etwas komisch, weil man sich ein kleineres bzw. vielleicht zu kleines Bike gewöhnt ist... Mein sltes war tendenziell auch eher klein. Gerade im Jumppark muss ich mich sicher ein wenig daran gewöhnen. 

Bei einem freerider/ Downhiller kannst eine Grösse runtersizen bzw. dort gibts eh nur maximal L. Allzu klein macht aber dort auch keinen Sinn, sonst mutiert das Bike zu einem Springross. Dass macht nur bei Slopestylern Sinn, die man nur braucht um fette tricks rauszuhauen und sozusagen als grösseres BMX gebraucht werden


----------



## harke (8. März 2009)

ok danke für die antwort jetzt such ich eine anleitung für den evolver 6 dämpfer bei meinem bike war nix dabei
auf http://www.manitoumtb.com/productmanuals.asp kann ich leider nix finden
wie hoch ist der maximal aufpumbare druck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2009)

Ach Leute, alle zu faul mal die Sufu zu benutzen.

- Kompressionskammer auf 1
- komplett in Montur draufsitzen, aufpumpen 30-35% Sag 
- Kompressionskammer aufpumpen (roter Deckel) auf ca. 2/3 davon
- Kompressionskammer auf 2 oder 3 für normal, im Park ggfs. auf 4
- Zugstufe soweit zu dass das Bike nicht hochschnipst
- Hispeeddruckstufe (schwarzes Rad) ist für schnelle Schläge (Drops)
- Lowspeeddruckstufe (rotes Rädchen) ist gegen Wippen, also fast zu wenn bergauf

"zu" ist übrigens immer rechtsrum  ..

Irgendwo hat das mal jemand genauer beschrieben. 
Edit: die Dämpfung ist natürlich immer auch Geschmackssache und wie und wo man fährt. Das kann man dann eigentlich nur vor Ort endgültig einstellen.

Wichtig ist vor allem dass der Sag stimmt, da ist der Evolver sehr sensibel (also mit Rucksack einstellen, wenn du mit Rucksack fährst zB). Ich hab mit 100kg komplett 170psi/120psi ca...

Er darf auf keinen Fall heftig durchschlagen bei dem was du fährst, also auch die Hispeeddruckstufe eher mehr zu.


----------



## harke (8. März 2009)

maximal erlaubter druck auf dem dämpfer?wieso gibts auf manitoumtb kein handbuch?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2009)

300psi


----------



## harke (10. März 2009)

danke dir


----------



## benzofat (15. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage, hab ihr auch z.T., dass Problem, dass ihr in den Piggy mit ner normalen Dämpferpumpe nach dem aufpumpen und anschliessenden abnehmen wieder alle Luft verliert? Bei der grossen Luftkammer geht alles tip top aber beim Piggy wird der Stift von der Pumpe irgendwie zu lange gedrückt und beim Abschrauben entweicht die Luft wieder... Habe gedacht, kaufe mal so ein Teil, dass den Luftverlust beim Abnehmen der Pumpe verhindert (geht ja immer ganz wenig Luft raus beim abnehmen der Pumpe, dass soll dadurch verhindert werden) oder habt ihr das Problem nicht? Irgendwie etwas merkwürdig wenn dass nur bei mir so wäre, habe 2 Pumpen getestet.


----------



## prong (15. März 2009)

Beim Abschrauben entweicht kaum Luft. Nur wenn Du die Pumpe wieder dranschraubst (zum Nachmessen), wird der Druck im Schlauch der Pumpe durch das PB aufgebaut. Da das Volumen des PB so klein ist, entweicht  verhältnismäßig viel Luft in den Schlauch der Pumpe.
Beim Aufpusten der Hauptkammer hat man den gleichen Effekt, nur wesentlich geringer.



benzofat schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hab ihr auch z.T., dass Problem, dass ihr in den Piggy mit ner normalen Dämpferpumpe nach dem aufpumpen und anschliessenden abnehmen wieder alle Luft verliert? Bei der grossen Luftkammer geht alles tip top aber beim Piggy wird der Stift von der Pumpe irgendwie zu lange gedrückt und beim Abschrauben entweicht die Luft wieder... Habe gedacht, kaufe mal so ein Teil, dass den Luftverlust beim Abnehmen der Pumpe verhindert (geht ja immer ganz wenig Luft raus beim abnehmen der Pumpe, dass soll dadurch verhindert werden) oder habt ihr das Problem nicht? Irgendwie etwas merkwürdig wenn dass nur bei mir so wäre, habe 2 Pumpen getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir war kein/e Beschreibung/Handbuch der Bremsen dabei. Wie wechselt man bei den "The One" die Beläge?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## knuspi (16. März 2009)

http://www.formula-brake.it/en/support/downloads/the-one
Hier gibts das Manual


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> http://www.formula-brake.it/en/support/downloads/the-one
> Hier gibts das Manual



Knuspi, many thx, Tim777


----------



## benzofat (20. März 2009)

Aha. Komisch ist nur, dass beim abschrauben ein Geräusch entsteht, dass sehr nach drastischem Luft entweichen tönt... Wenn ich dann auf den Stift beim Ventil drücke kommt zudem praktisch gar keine Luft raus...

Mein Vater hat jetzt einen Aufsatz gekauft, mit dem man die Pumpe sozusagen vom Ventil entkoppeln kann, also die Verbindung sozusagen trennen kann, bevor man abschraubt um genauer zu pumpen. Wenn ich mit diesem Teil die Pumpe nach dem Pumpen abschraube noch einmal anhänge (trotz Luftentweichegeräusch beim Abschrauben) wird beim zudrehen des Ventils der korrekte Druck angezeigt. Dafür ist das befüllen etwas komisch, da ich mit dem Aufsatzventil beim pumpen konstant etwas Druck verliere (kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich mich im dunkeln beim ersten mal etwas dumm angestellt habe)und somit ein paar psi zuviel eingeben muss, um dann während des Aufdrehens des Entkoppelungsventils den korrekten Luftdruck zu erhalten.

Wenn ich jetzt den Ventilstift drücke, entweicht auch wesentlich mehr Luft...

Wie ist es eigentlich bei euch beim Dämpfer- wippt er bei euch im sitzen auch nicht aber sobald ihr aufsteht sehr stark? Ich bin letzte Woche in meinem Park gefahren (Boden war auch noch leicht feucht) und kam überhaupt nicht auf Tempo. Zum einen, lag dies sicher noch an der zu weichen Stahlfeder in der Gabel, welche ziemlich stark wippte beim beschleunigen aus dem Stand (Gelände ist am Anfang relativ flach und man muss ziemlich in die Pedale treten um die nötige Anfangsgeschwindigkeit zu haben) aber auch der Hinterbau kam mir vor wie ein Sofa... Hoffe ist jetzt besser....Dann wird sich hoffentlich schnell zeigen ob ich vorhher keine Luft im spv hatte oder eben doch. Sonst muss ja etwas an der Kammer oder am Ventil defekt sein.

Erste Sprünge haben gezeigt, ein fantastisches Bike. Muss zwar das Setup noch einstellen und die Gabelfeder wechseln aber sonst wirklich 1a Geo! An den etwas längeren Radstand muss ich mich noch ein bisschen gewöhnen. Mein altes Bike war dort etwas kürzer aber das Cockpit finde ich perfekt! Ich brauchte für die Jumpsession null Eingewöhnung! Sehr ähnlich wie ein Demo zu fahren.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. März 2009)

das ist normal, dass es im stehen wippt. wir wollen ja mal nicht zu viel verlangen  ich finde es absolut ausreichend, dass es im sitzen nicht wippt. wenn's im stehen nicht wippen würde, wäre das ansprechverhalten auf ner abfahrt wahrscheinlich nicht so toll.


----------



## speedhuem (21. März 2009)

Hallo.
Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem Piggy.
Irgendwann hat es dann einigermaßen funktioniert...aber so richtig kontrollieren wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr, da ich Schiss hatte, dass die Luft wieder zu schnell entweicht.

Grüße


----------



## wildchild (9. September 2009)

Hallo an alle Torque fr fahrer.
Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie sich das 8.0 und 9.0 im Uphill schlagen, da beide ja 24er Kettenblätter haben (bzw Hammerschmitd "Illusion" von 24er kettenblättern) und wie es mit dem Wippen aussieht.
mfg 
wildchild


----------



## paradoxon (13. September 2009)

wildchild schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Torque fr fahrer.
> Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie sich das 8.0 und 9.0 im Uphill schlagen, da beide ja 24er Kettenblätter haben (bzw Hammerschmitd "Illusion" von 24er kettenblättern) und wie es mit dem Wippen aussieht.
> mfg
> wildchild



wenn dir die Uphilltauglichkeit wichtig ist, lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich schon auf das neue Torque 2010 zu warten. Klingt jedenfalls alles sehr verlockend, was man da so hört! Das Fahrwerk ist ja komplett überarbeitet worden. Bei mehr Federweg soll es trotzdem besser zu pedalieren sein als das aktuelle Torque. Behaupte jetzt auch einfach mal, das der Fox DHX Air der bessere Dämpfer ist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. September 2009)

das 2009er torque fr lässt sich prima bergauf fahren. habe das 8.0 und mit der lowspeeddruckstufe lässt sich der dämpfer wunderbar wippfrei einstellen und spricht trotzdem noch super an. im wiegetritt wippt es natürlich. gemütlich touren sind mit dem fr überhaupt kein problem.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Ich habs auch getan, ich habs mir gerade bestellt ;-) fÃ¼r 2699â¬ kann man nix falsch machen (lÃ¤uft gerade ne Aktion, 300â¬ billiger) wenn man per Nachnahme bestellt, bekommt man noch ein Geschenk dazu  ick bin schon heiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

Sooo hab mir jetzt mein Canyon Torque fr 8.0 bestellt^^
Vorfreude pur.....


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Ah, Du auch? In welcher Farbe?


----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

Ich fand das 8.0 in deep Purple voll stylisch, werd wohl demnächst noch die Sattelstütze weiß lackieren und dann perfekt^^
Ach auch noch viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Bike...
das 9.0 hat mir einfach wegen der Hammerschidt Kurbel(Keine Langzeittests, teure Erstzteile....) nicht so gefallen.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

sattelstütze lackieren?!? viel spaß... einmal reingesteckt und es sieht aus wie sau.


----------



## schappi (14. September 2009)

vor der Eisdiele braucht man die Sattelstütze nicht verstellen!
Sattelstütze lackieren!! Auf Ideen kommen die Jungs.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

:d


----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

mein gott, dann kauf mir halt ne neue weiße....Kostet ja nich die Welt....
Außerdem hat es mein Freund sehr wohl geschaft mit einer speziellen Lackierung die Sattelstütze lackieren zu lassen. Und diese Lackierung hält nun schon seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren (Gold)
mfg
wildchild


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Ah, jetzt verstehe ick warum lila *g*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. September 2009)

Toll. Freitag Fr 8.0 bestellt und heute erfahren, dass nicht lieferbar. Glückwunsch Canyon - was für ein grandioser Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Echt? Welche Größe denn?


----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

hoffentlich nicht m und deep purple...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. September 2009)

L in schwarz. Und ich habe mich schon so auf das Bike gefreut....

Hat jemand von euch das Bike in Purple? Ich kann mich nicht so recht mit der Farbe anfreunden. Von daher bin ich für weitere Fotos dankbar.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Ne, is wohl auch eher was für die Damen  wie groß bist Du denn??


----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

Also ich habe zwar leider keine Bilder parat, habe es aber am Samstag gesehen und finde es sehr ansprechend. Der Weiß-Purple Kontrast ist sehr dezent und passt zu diesem Fahrrad sehr gut. Mir kam es wie ein ganz anderes Rad vor, als ich das Torque fr 9.0 in Silber und dann das 8.0 in Purple sah...
Also das mag jetzt nur eine subjektiv gefärbte Meinung sein, aber ich finde das Rad in Purple top
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> L in schwarz. Und ich habe mich schon so auf das Bike gefreut....
> 
> Hat jemand von euch das Bike in Purple? Ich kann mich nicht so recht mit der Farbe anfreunden. Von daher bin ich für weitere Fotos dankbar.



in l und schwarz ist es doch schon lange nicht mehr lieferbar. vorher die verfügbarkeit geprüft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ne, is wohl auch eher was für die Damen


Naja dann bin ich wohl ein männlicher Jugendlicher mit einem etwas anderen Geschmack... 
Ich jedenfalls will keine Standartfarbe fahren, die jeder fährt.....


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. September 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ne, is wohl auch eher was für die Damen  wie groß bist Du denn??



1,93m bei 90er Schrittlänge. Ich bin das 2006er Torque damals auch in L gefahren. Passte ganz gut.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> in l und schwarz ist es doch schon lange nicht mehr lieferbar. vorher die verfügbarkeit geprüft?



Na klar. Am Freitag wurde der Status von "Ausverkauft" auf "Sofort lieferbar" geändert. Sonst hätte ich es ja auch garnicht online bestellen können...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

war dann wohl ein fehler.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Und das 9.0 in black is net Dein Ding?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

gibt es in l genauso wenig.


----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

kostet ja auch einen Batzen mehr geld, für manche (ich zähle als Schüler auch dazu) macht das einiges aus....


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

ja das ist verdammt dumm gelaufen. 

Fr 9.0 ist ja wie gesagt auch nicht lieferbar und ist mir auch den Mehrpreis nicht wert.
Fr 7.0 ist noch eine Idee. Oder auf 2010 warten bzw. lieber die Konkurrenz unterstützen.

Das Torque gefällt mir sonst vom Konzept perfekt aber wenn Canyon nichtmal in der Lage ist, ein funktionierendes Warenwirtschaftssystem zu nutzen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

bevor du zur konkurrenz gehst, würde ich unbedingt den preis fürs 2010 trailhunter abwarten. ich denke, das könnte der preist-leistungs-knaller werden nächstes jahr.


----------



## wildchild (14. September 2009)

laut Homepage gibt es das 7.0 in L auch nicht mehr...


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

....die Frage ist nur, wann bekommt er das dann? Wenns so läuft wie dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. September 2009)

@ Mettwurst82:

Meinst du das Trailflow?

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2009/mtb2010/torque-trailflow.html

Was ich sehe, gefällt mir gut 

@ Wildchild: 

laut Homepage schon. Am Telefon hieß es eben, es gäbe noch ein graues Fr 7 in L. Mein Favorit ist und bleibt das Fr 8 in schwarz. Mal schauen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

äh, ja... trailflow natürlich...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. September 2009)

@akastylez

die torques gingen dieses jahr als erstes raus. meins kam am 28.01.
könnte natürlich ein zeichen dafür sein, dass nächstes jahr eine andere modellreihe als erstes in die montage kommt.


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2009)

Achso...na dann würd ick abwarten


----------



## akastylez (15. September 2009)

Hat das 9.0 eigentlich Tubeless-Reifen?


----------



## Sarcophagus (15. September 2009)

Nein,Canyon liefert kein Bike tubeless aus! Hab mich damals schon bei Canyon,wegen meinem ES 9.0 informiert!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. September 2009)

Ist def. auch besser so. Die MM als FR Version sind rel. anfällig
gegenüber stachelligen Gewächsen. Flicken ist mit Schlauch
einfacher als bei Tubeless. Es sei denn man steht auf Milch.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Also für den Park empfehle ich euch sowieso andere Reifen als die Muddy Marys. Sonst sind die MMs aber voll ok.

Mmm ich bin gerade am Überlegen, nicht vielleicht doch den Kauf Richtung Torque Fr 8.0 lila zu wagen 

Hat sich jemand von euch schon mal erkundigt, was Canyon von einer prof. Umlackierung des Rahmens hält? Entfällt die Garantie oder steht der Hersteller dem Ganzen unbedenklich gegenüber? Nur für den Fall, dass ich mich garnicht mit lila anfreunden könnte... 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. September 2009)

Ich mein die Diskussion hatten wir schonmal.
Laut AGB ist jedgliche Änderung am Rahmen
mit einem Garantieverlust verbunden. Ich glaub
damals gings um das entfernen der hässlichen
Canyon Schriftzüge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Danke dafür. 

Es wäre super, wenn sich Fahrer hier aus dem Forum, die das T. Fr in purple besitzen, mit Fotos zu Wort melden könnten, um meine Meinungsbildung zu beschleunigen 

Schönen Gruß
Kalle


----------



## akastylez (15. September 2009)

Ich sage mal so Kalle,entweder man liebt die Farbe oder man hasst Sie,da kann man sich nix schönreden,für nen Girl wäre es OK aber ick könnte es mir net vorstellen das Torque in der Farbe zu fahren..


----------



## Langley (15. September 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Also für den Park empfehle ich euch sowieso andere Reifen als die Muddy Marys. Sonst sind die MMs aber voll ok.
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



Whistler Bikepark und leicht feuchten Boden haben die MM´s überraschend überzeugend gemeistert. Der Hype um Maxxis und co ist schlicht übertrieben.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Servus,



akastylez schrieb:


> Ich sage mal so Kalle,entweder man liebt die Farbe oder man hasst Sie,da kann man sich nix schönreden,für nen Girl wäre es OK aber ick könnte es mir net vorstellen das Torque in der Farbe zu fahren..



Das sah ich auch so. Nun sind mir im Forum ein paar Bilder von dem Bike begegnet und mit der Zeit finde ich die Farbe "interessant". Ist halt mal was anderes zum einheits-schwarz. Mal schauen - zur Not könnte ich es ja noch zurück schicken. 



Langley schrieb:


> Whistler Bikepark und leicht feuchten Boden haben die MM´s überraschend überzeugend gemeistert. Der Hype um Maxxis und co ist schlicht übertrieben.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley


Vielleicht sind meine MMs auch zu abgenutzt gewesen. Fürs Gröbere ziehe ich seitdem immer die superweichen und unkaputtbaren Specialized Chunder Reifen auf 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Sarcophagus (15. September 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Whistler Bikepark und leicht feuchten Boden haben die MM´s überraschend überzeugend gemeistert. Der Hype um Maxxis und co ist schlicht übertrieben.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



Finde die Maxxis auch zu überbewertet!


----------



## wildchild (15. September 2009)

wenn ich glück haeb, bekomme ich mein toruqe noch diese Woche, dann könnte ich bilder posten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Wäre super


----------



## wildchild (15. September 2009)

hab ein Bild vom Vorjahrmodell gefunden:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Danke. 

Das scheint das Bike von Tibor Simai zu sein.

Da gibt es hier noch mehr Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/396075

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## wildchild (15. September 2009)

cooles bike^^, mir jedenfalls gefällt die Farbe; keine Standartfarbe, die jeder fährt^^


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Sehe ich genauso. 

Manchmal im Leben muss man eben Prioritäten setzen. Ich habe gerade das letzte verfügbare Fr 8.0 in Purple geordert 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## wildchild (15. September 2009)

glückwunsch zu deinem Kauf, bin mal auf deine Impressionen gespannt.
Woher kommst du eigendlich, man könnte sich ja mal treffen^^?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. September 2009)

wildchild schrieb:


> hab ein Bild vom Vorjahrmodell gefunden:



das ist ein 2010er-rahmen. lila gab es bisher noch nicht. tibor simai und rob j haben allerdings eigene ausstattungen aufgrund von sponsoren.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Danke. 

Na klar kein Problem. Können wir gerne mal machen. Bikepark bietet sich natürlich an 

Komme aus Braunschweig.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## wildchild (15. September 2009)

nja, ist dann wohl doch zu weit weg^^ komm aus dem Saarland, nach Hannover sinds knapp 500km...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Erstmal die Bikes haben und dann reden wir weiter 

Nach Bikeerhalt steht erstmal der Kauf einer Kettenführung an. Entweder NC 17 Stinger oder aerb Truvativ Shiftguide. Man liest ja verschiedenes - mal heißt es: Nachbearbeitung erforderlich und ein anderes mal: problemlos ohne Nachbearbeitung montierbar.

Kann mich da jemand mal bitte über den Stand der Dinge beim 2009er Torque Fr aufklären?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (15. September 2009)

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings habe ich Bedenken, dass der Widerstand höher wird und die Schaltperformance schlechter wird, da ich mit dem Rad auch Touren fahren will...
Bei der Größe geh ich mal meinen Radhändler fragen.


----------



## ChrisPi (15. September 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Der Hype um Maxxis und co ist schlicht übertrieben.



Auch meine Meinung! War mit den Specialized Chunder sehr zufrieden,absolut unplattbar! Fahr seit 2 Jahren aber nur noch Kenda Nevegal mit ca. 1,3 bar und bin davon restlos begeistert!


----------



## akastylez (15. September 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das sah ich auch so. Nun sind mir im Forum ein paar Bilder von dem Bike begegnet und mit der Zeit finde ich die Farbe "interessant". Ist halt mal was anderes zum einheits-schwarz. Mal schauen - zur Not könnte ich es ja noch zurück schicken.



Na is doch bombe wenn es Deine Farbe ist, dann wirst Du damit auch glücklich! Dann freue ich mich umso mehr für Dich dat Du noch eins ergattern konntest


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2009)

Merci  

Schaun wir mal - so richtig 100 prozentig sicher bin ich mir noch nicht. Man muss die Farbe am besten live gesehen haben. Von daher werde ich mich überraschen lassen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## harke (15. September 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Erstmal die Bikes haben und dann reden wir weiter
> 
> Nach Bikeerhalt steht erstmal der Kauf einer Kettenführung an. Entweder NC 17 Stinger oder aerb Truvativ Shiftguide. Man liest ja verschiedenes - mal heißt es: Nachbearbeitung erforderlich und ein anderes mal: problemlos ohne Nachbearbeitung montierbar.
> 
> ...



gefällt dir die hammerschmidt nicht?


----------



## Bike73 (16. September 2009)

letzten freitag geliefert


----------



## akastylez (16. September 2009)

Kalle,wo fährst Du denn in den bikepark?BS ist nicht weit von mir weg! Frage mal an den Rest die Ihr Torque schon haben, wieviele Federn habt Ihr denn für Eure Gabel mitgeliefert bekommen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. September 2009)

bei optitune bekommst du die standard und deine wunschfeder, ohne optitune nur die standard.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. September 2009)

Hallo,



harke schrieb:


> gefällt dir die hammerschmidt nicht?


Doch - die HS ist ganz nett. Ein Spezi hier fährt die an seinem Bike.
Mein bestelltes Fr 8 hat allerdings keine HS. Habe schon über eine Nachrüstung nachgedacht.


Bike73 schrieb:


> letzten freitag geliefert


Danke, für die Bilder.


akastylez schrieb:


> Kalle,wo fährst Du denn in den bikepark?BS ist nicht weit von mir weg! Frage mal an den Rest die Ihr Torque schon haben, wieviele Federn habt Ihr denn für Eure Gabel mitgeliefert bekommen?


Ich bin zuletzt im Bikepark Braunlage am Wurmberg gewesen.

Mein Torque damals wurde auch nur mit der verbauten Feder in der 36 ausgeliefert.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich nochmal. Nach gründlichem Überlegen habe ich mich nun doch gegen das purple Torque entschieden. 

Ich warte lieber doch auf die 2010er Modelle.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## akastylez (16. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> bei optitune bekommst du die standard und deine wunschfeder, ohne optitune nur die standard.




Ah...ich wiege 85KG bin mal gespannt ob die Feder OK für mich ist die Sie mir einbauen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2009)

ich würde ma sagen sie passt. ich fahr mom. die grüne und die wär für dich zu hart


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Hmmm....die grüne wollen Sie mir auch reinbauen...die geht von 82 - 95kg meinste ich soll die blaue einbauen lassen? Die geht von 70 - 82kg...ich mags aber generell nen bischen weicher...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2009)

naja, ich bringe die standartfeder mit 70 kg schon gut an die grenze. weiß nicht, ob ich die mit 85 kg fahren würde. ich würde die grüne erst mal einfahren und schauen wie sich das ganze verhält. dann kannste ja immer noch wechseln.


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Guter Plan, so wirds gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2009)

ausprobieren... ich hab auch 3 federn hier. Fahr
mom. trotzdem die grüne, auch wenn ich eigentlich
gelb fahren sollte. Selbst mit blau käm ich klar,
allerdings gibts dann des öfteren beim springen
ein "Klong"


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Wat wiegst Du doch gleich?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2009)

tutti kompletti so gegen 100


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Naja...kompletti werde ich so an die 90Kg kommen...wat kostn sone Feder im Nachkauf?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2009)

zuviel... etwa 60 Takken in DE und etwa 45 Takken in USA mit Versand und Zoll


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Selbst mit blau käm ich klar,
> allerdings gibts dann des öfteren beim springen
> ein "Klong"



super...  natürlich kommt man mit klar... aber auf dauer ist das ja nix.


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> allerdings gibts dann des öfteren beim springen
> ein "Klong"



Aus welcher Höhe ca.? Bikepark oder Trail?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2009)

so ab 1m ins flat halt... is nix wie metti schon gesagt hat.
War nur nen versuch ums rauszufinden. Auf jedenfall
wäre mir die Gelbe auf meinen Trails viel zu hart, die kommt
nur für Bikeparks rein.


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Na, dann hoffe ick dat grün bei mir genau dat richtige ist ;-) wenn ich die Bedienungsanleitung der VAN richtig verstanden habe, kann man ja die Feder auch noch härter/weicher machen, mal schauen was man da so rausholen kann, ich selber kenne nur die Talas Modelle, eine Feder bin ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2009)

hab ja jetzt nach dem vorbildlichen garantieservice von toxo nen o-ring am linken standrohr. werde die ausnutzung noch mal im auge behalten. hatte zwar anfangs nen kabelbinder dran, aber wirklich nur am anfang, da er mir damals die pike ganz schön verkratzt hat sobald dreck drunter war...

@akastylez
du kannst die vorspannung verändern. aber das änder nichts an dem freigegebenen gewichtsbereich. die blaue ist für 65-80 kg. einer mit 65 lässt die vorspannung offen, einer mit 80 muss sie reindrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2009)

jo sag ma wie du die ausnutzt... bei mir sind
die Trails immer mit viel Schmutz verbunden,
daher weiß ich ganz sicher wie ich meine
ausnutze. Etwa 5-10mm unter der
"Aufschlagkante"  Also perfekt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2009)

ja, so war's bei mir bisher auch. allerdings nur nach drops. hab aber auch kein bock ständig die feder zu wechseln.
kann aber noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich dazu was sagen kann. mein schlüsselbein ist grade ein bisschen dick und ich bin froh, dass es noch an einem stück ist...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2009)

ja auch bei mir nur nach drops oder richtig steilen
abfahrten mit kompression am ende.


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Erstmal muss jetzt mein Bike kommen  dann kann ick auch mitreden, gute Besserung Metti....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2009)

danke... scheiss baumstümpfe auf pedalhöhe sag ich nur... bei 50 klamotten kein spaß...


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Auha...kein Geschenk !


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Krasse Sache...Montag Torque FR 9.0 und bestellt heute ist's Canyon rausgegangen! 40.KW wurde als Lieferwoche angegeben, ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht, dass ich das Bike jetzt schon in der 38. bekomme


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2009)

Mein abbestelltes purple farbenes Torque sollte erst in der 41 KW kommen.

Dann dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Ja, hiess es bei mir auch....warum nimmste es jetzt doch net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2009)

Lieferzeit und Farbe waren die ausschlaggebenden Kriterien. Ich habe gestern ein Radel in Purple gesehen - ist nicht so meins 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Meins auch net....schau mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Downhill-MTB-Canyon-Torque-FR9-0-Hammerschmidt_W0QQitemZ230377146869QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item35a38c49f5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2009)

Danke, schon gesehen. 

Leider Größe M. Ich benötige L.


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Au....shit...ich wollte es mir auch erst holen...aber warum zum geier Baut man sich so nen Dämpfer an das Rad?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2009)

der typ ist eh ein bisschen komisch... tauscht dämpfer, reifen, sattel und fährt dann nur 10 km... warum? die passenden pedale aus ner anderen auktion haben komischerweise 50 km. ne andere feder für den van dämpfer war ca. 1 monat im gebrauch... komisch komisch... dann noch 3 negative bewertungen...


----------



## Sarcophagus (17. September 2009)

Kommt mir auch Spanisch vor......vielleicht is das nicht sein Bike? ( ihr wisst was ich meine )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Rechnung ist angeblich dabei...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2009)

ich hab da doch was zum thema federwegsausnutzung:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A-6qUsAmjk"]YouTube - van at work[/ame]

bei 70 kg nackig, also ungefähr 75 verpackt, und blaue, also standart, feder.


----------



## akastylez (18. September 2009)

Yeah, ich muss dann heute erstmal das Setup machen, bin mal gespannt auf den Dämpfer, hatte bisher nur Fox an meinem Allmountain...so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, erst die Nebenkammer füllen und dann die Hauptkammer.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. September 2009)

hi metti... mal wieder ein super video. klasse. Würde sagen
deine geht bei höheren Drops auch in die "Eisen" kann das
sein? Über alles aber sehr schön genutzter Federweg.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2009)

bin noch keine wirklich hohen drops damit gefahren.







hier ist sie mir bisher 2 oder 3 mal durchgegangen. aber da hab ich die landung auch verkackt  mittlerweile passiert das nicht mehr.


----------



## akastylez (18. September 2009)

Am Arsch die Räuber....mein Paket hängt irgendwo fest....heute hat sich bei der Sendungsverfolgung gar nix getan  hoffentlich kommt es morgen - zu früh gefreut!


----------



## wildchild (22. September 2009)

na isses Bike schon da?


----------



## akastylez (22. September 2009)

Ja, war am Samstag da... in der Gabel wurde die Falsche Feder (bis 75KG) verbaut, die Hammerschmidt macht im "simulierten größeren Kettenblatt" schrecklich nervende Geräusche - so ein Krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr und die Gabel hat einen Fetten Abdruck im Lack (beim Transport war die Gabel mit so einem Spannriemen zusammengestaucht - man hat wohl vergessen Schaumstoff drunter zu packen) da habe ich echt schonmal sooo nen Hals bekommen....dazu kommt leider noch das es mir im ganzen irgendwie zu klein ist, bräuchte wohl doch ein L, schicke es am Fr. zurück...werde dann wol auf ein 2010er Modell warten....L gibts leider nicht mehr *heul*


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. September 2009)

das geräusch der HS ist normal und lässt sich nicht abstellen. Meine läuft damit jetzt seit Mitte Mai fehlerfrei.


----------



## akastylez (22. September 2009)

Die HS die ich in Willingen an einem Bike gefahren bin, hat nur ganz minimal dieses Geräusch gemacht...aber bei der ist es echt laut, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt das es die DH Version ist und ich die AM Version Probegefrahren bin, oder? Aber was solls, war mir eh zu klein das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (22. September 2009)

Nee meine AM war am Anfang auch komplett leise....jetzt nach ein paar Monaten is dieses Geräusch auch da, sogar ziemlich penetrant.
Funktionieren tut sie trotzdem tadellos, ich denk mal im Winter mach ich sie auf und schmier mal alles komplett neu.


----------



## wildchild (22. September 2009)

das is doof...
wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## akastylez (22. September 2009)

178...egal kann man nix machen....ich kann warten, hast Du denn Deins schon bekommen?


----------



## wildchild (22. September 2009)

noch nitt, aber jetzt hast du mich beunruhigt....
Ich bin 1,79 groß... Das Perfekt Positioning System hat bei mir ganz knapp M ausgespuckt, also eher noch S. Ich habe mich aber gegen S entschieden, da das Rad noch Tourentauglich sein soll. (Soll meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau werden, also von Tour bis hin zu Bikepark eig. alles machbar sein)
Nja, mal schauen, meins soll mitte dieser Woche versendet werden...
Was haste denn für ne Schrittlänge, ich denke das ist eher entscheident...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. September 2009)

Servus,

ich saß heute auf einem Fr 9.0 in M. Ist mir definitiv zu klein auch wenn ich sonst handliche Bikes mag  Ich habe ja schon darauf spekuliert eine Nr. kleiner zu ordern, um noch an ein 8er zu kommen...

Sonst ein sehr nettes Gefährt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. September 2009)

wildchild schrieb:


> noch nitt, aber jetzt hast du mich beunruhigt....
> Ich bin 1,79 groß... Das Perfekt Positioning System hat bei mir ganz knapp M ausgespuckt, also eher noch S. Ich habe mich aber gegen S entschieden, da das Rad noch Tourentauglich sein soll. (Soll meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau werden, also von Tour bis hin zu Bikepark eig. alles machbar sein)
> Nja, mal schauen, meins soll mitte dieser Woche versendet werden...
> Was haste denn für ne Schrittlänge, ich denke das ist eher entscheident...



also ich bin 1,86 mit sl ca. 88 und fahre L. glaube nicht, dass ich mit 1,79 L gewählt hätte.


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen, dass das FR nen Freerider/Downhiller ist. Die sind hauptächlich dazu da, schnell und wendig den Berg runter zu kommen. Das sieht man doch auch schon an der Geometrie. Das Oberrohr ist gegenüber einem AM (und da sitzt man schon aufrecht) sogar noch mal nen cm kürzer, Sitzrohr kürzer und Lenkwinkel flacher. Wie da eine Tourentauglichkeit gegeben sein soll, steht für mich in den Sternen. Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. September 2009)

tourentauglich ist es trotzdem. zumindest nach meiner definition von touren und nen downhiller ist es mitnichten! 
ich würde es als lightfreerider bezeichnen. die meisten freeride-bikes haben heutzutage ja eher 180 mm gabeln und sind dadurch wirklich kaum noch tourentauglich.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. September 2009)

Ich kann Metti nur zustimmen. Das FR9.0 ist def.
tourentauglich und def. kein Downhiller. Das Fahrwerk
ist souverän aber im Vergleich zu einem Flaggschiff wie
Demo 8 oder FRX LDT in keinster Weise konkurrenzfähig
beim Downhill Bügeln über richtig grobes Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Die Rede war nicht von den Däpfungseigenschaften. Es sing mir um die Geometrie, die ist in meinen Augen alles andere als tourentauglich.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. September 2009)

und auch die geomtrie ist tourentauglich... hat sie bei mir schon mehrfach bewiesen


----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> und auch die geomtrie ist tourentauglich... hat sie bei mir schon mehrfach bewiesen



Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an was man als tourentauglich empfindet. Ich finde mein AM ist schon hart an der Grenze. Noch mehr Richtung FR würde ich auf keinen Fall gehen wollen. Da würde ich manche Uphills sicherlich nicht mehr hochkommen.


----------



## schappi (23. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an was man als tourentauglich empfindet. Ich finde mein AM ist schon hart an der Grenze. Noch mehr Richtung FR würde ich auf keinen Fall gehen wollen. Da würde ich manche Uphills sicherlich nicht mehr hochkommen.



Ich kann Mettwurst nur zustimmen, habe schon 65km 1600hm Touren damit gemacht,

Du must nur was in der Wurzel haben, dann geht das auch
Also Üben, üben, üben HM Sammeln ist dirch nichts zu ersetzten ausser durch noch mehr hm!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ChrisPi (23. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Die Rede war nicht von den Däpfungseigenschaften. Es sing mir um die Geometrie, die ist in meinen Augen alles andere als tourentauglich.



Die Geometrie ist wunderbar tourentauglich! Gibt nur wenige Freerider die eine geeignetere Geometrie haben.Ein Kumpel von mir tritt mit Demo 7 + Rohloff  1500hm hoch,und diese Geometrie würd ich eher als nicht mehr tourentauglich bezeichnen.Da ist das Tork wesentlich besser geeignet.Wenn jemand aber nur Touren fahren will und bergauf genauso viel Spaß wie bergab will dann gibts leichtere Bikes als das Tork


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an was man als tourentauglich empfindet. Ich finde mein AM ist schon hart an der Grenze. Noch mehr Richtung FR würde ich auf keinen Fall gehen wollen. Da würde ich manche Uphills sicherlich nicht mehr hochkommen.



bist du denn schon mal ein torque fr gefahren? ich bin damit bisher alles hochgekommen. das kann auch ruhig steil und technisch werden. bisher keine probleme. und mit dem nerve erst recht. es geht halt nicht so flott wie mit nem marathonbike. aber bei mir ist eher der weg das ziel und nicht bestzeiten zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (23. September 2009)

Neh, noch kein Torque gefahren. Nur halt das Nerve AM. Und das ist für meinen Geschmack grad noch vertetbar, wenn es steil und technisch bergauf geht. 

Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass ich das nicht so gewohnt bin, weil ich vom Rennrad komme.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. September 2009)

Wo bitte kommt man mit einem Nerve nicht mehr hoch? Wenns mitm Nerve
nicht geht, zeig mir bitte das Bike mit dem das möglich sein soll!

Das FR9.0 kommt logischerweise nicht an ein Nerve ran, aber ich habe bisher
alle Anstiege die ich mitm Nerve geschafft habe auch mit dem FR9.0 gepackt.

Wie Schappi schonmal gesagt hat: Man ist langsamer, aber aufhalten kann einen
fast nix.


----------



## knuspi (23. September 2009)

Das Nerve AM hat nahezu die gleiche Geometrie wie das XC, und das ist ja nun wirklich sowohl fürs bergab- als auch bergauffahren gedacht.
Kommt dir wahrscheinlich echt so vor, weil du vom Rennrad kommst. Da sitzt man natürlich noch ganz anders drauf.


----------



## wildchild (23. September 2009)

So Leute heute morgen wurde mein Torque losgeschickt...
wird dann wohl übermorgen oder vlt. schon morgen da sein^^


----------



## wildchild (25. September 2009)

Bike ist gestern gekommen, alle Achtung DHL^^
Meine ersten Eindrücken:

Wirklich GENIAL.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet bei 32% Sag(ohne Rucksack; mit dem werden es wohl 35% werden) sehr gut, bügelte den Busbordstein(ca. 35cm) ohne Probleme weg. Mier kam es so vor, als ob ich einfach auf der Geraden weiterfahren würde....
Die 36 VAN kam mir anfangs zu weich vor (Bin Dirt Gabel gewohnt) aber im Vergleich zum Hinterbau war sie eindeutig zu hart... Hab den linken Drehknopf ganz nach links, also ganz auf gedreht und trotzdem hats noch nett gericht... ist das normal oder bin ich zu empfindlich??
Das zweite wäre die Feineinstellung des Dämpfers:
Da ich damit noch bergauf fahren will in welche Richtung muss ich denn den roten Knopf drehen damit er das Wippen unterdrückt?
In welche Richtung muss ich den schwarzen Knopf drehen um Durchschläge zu vermeiden?
ansonsten: Farbe ist umwerfend, und alles andere auch^^
mfg
wildchild


----------



## ChrisPi (25. September 2009)

Hast du keine Betriebsanleitung für Gabel u. Dämpfer? Da steht normal alles schön erklärt.Lies dir das durch,denk dabei mit,dann ist es ein für alle Mal im Kopf gespeichert u. du kannst nach u. nach ändern bis das Setup passt


----------



## wildchild (25. September 2009)

Noch ne Frage bezüglich der Maxle Steckaches hinten: Beim FR 9.0 gib es ja dieses Problem wegen den hervorstehenden Nasen die dann auf dauer die Steckachse lockern. Ist dieses Problem auch beim 8.0 vorhanden, falls ja, sollte ich es selber machen oder es bein der Inspektion bei Canyon in 6 Monaten machen lassen, da ich handwerklich nicht sehr geschickt bin^^.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. September 2009)

das problem ist theoretisch bei allen torque fr vorhanden. ist ja der gleiche rahmen und die gleiche achsen. nur die nabenendhülsen (oder wie man das nennt) von den sun laufrädern im fr 7 scheinen damit besser klar zu kommen. ich hatte bei meinem fr 8 jedenfalls das problem der lösenden achse. habe selbst rumgefeilt. hat dann gehalten, aber geknarzt wie sonst was. hab's dann von canyon bearbeiten lassen. sieht irgendwie noch genauso aus, wie von mir, aber knarzt nicht mehr.


----------



## wildchild (26. September 2009)

ist es eine Gefährdung, es nicht selbst zu machen, oder kann das noch ein halbes Jahr warten?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. September 2009)

musst du wissen, ob du mit eventuell lösender achse fahren willst... knall sie halt gut an und kontrollier sie vor jeder fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. September 2009)

selbst beim FR7.0 ist das so... Nen Freund vom mir hats
ohne Feilen, dafür aber mit dünnen Unterlegscheiben
gelöst. Ich finds nicht so prall, weils beim Radeinsetzen
nen heiden Gefummel is. Wem gefällt... so ging es auch.

Übrigens fahr ich seit ein paar Tagen Tubeless. War echt
ätzend das das erste mal hinzubekommen. Es braucht
unmenschliche Kraft, jede Menge Reifenflutschi (ums
beim Aufziehen mit Handpumpe dicht zu bekommen) und
zügiges Aufpumpen von Hand. Nach jetzt 2x 3h Touren
kann ich sagen es funzt, verliert keine Luft und scheint
vorerst keine Nachteile zu haben. Gibts hier jemanden
mit Langzeiterfahrung? Evt. Schappi??


----------



## githriz (26. September 2009)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten Tubeless am Torque.
Find ich Klasse! Aufziehen geht super einfach ohne Werkzeug (einfacher als mit normalen Felgen), zum Pumpen habe ich einen Kompressor, das macht es natürlich extrem einfach.
Ich hatte in der Zeit nur einmal Probleme, nach einem Durchschlag mit Snakebites im Mantel hat es die Luft nicht mehr gehalten (da war aber auch nicht mehr so viel flüssige Milch im Mantel).


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. September 2009)

Muss man mit der Milch fahren? Ich habe jetzt keine drin,
und auch nicht vor das ekelhafte zeuch da rein zu füllen.
Ist dann ja im Zweifelsfall ne riesen Sauerei.

Achso... Aufziehen ist meiner Meinung nach echt ne Qual,
hab schon so einige Reifen aufgezogen aber das war der
erste den ich nicht ohne Montagepaste und schierer
Gewalt drauf bekommen hab.


----------



## githriz (26. September 2009)

Naja, ich fahr halt keine UST Reifen sondern normale, die halten ohne Dichtmittel die Luft nur für paar Minuten.
So schlimm ist es auch nicht mit der Sauerei, da die Milch die ich nehme nicht sonderlich klebt und mit Wasser abwaschbar ist. 
Und in den fünf Monaten hatte ich wie gesagt nur einmal ein Problem, da kam dann ein Schlauch rein und weiter ging es.

Hast du beim Montieren darauf geachtet die Wulst ins Tiefbett zu drücken? Dann hast du normalerweise recht viel Platz. 
Ich habe aber auch schon mal gehört das UST Reifen strammer sitzen. Hab die Dinger aber bis jetzt noch nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt.
Welchen Mantel hast du denn genommen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. September 2009)

jupp hab die Reifen schon richtig nach Vorschrift montiert. Aber
diese UST Reifen sind einfach mal richtig heftig. Die kannste
nicht mal eben so im Vorbeigehen aufziehen. Ohne Reifenheber
bekommst die nie drauf. Hab jetzt den MM in UST drauf. Davon
gibts ja nur eine einzige Version (2.35 ohne Snakeskin TripleC)


----------



## wildchild (27. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> selbst beim FR7.0 ist das so... Nen Freund vom mir hats
> ohne Feilen, dafür aber mit dünnen Unterlegscheiben
> gelöst. Ich finds nicht so prall, weils beim Radeinsetzen
> nen heiden Gefummel is. Wem gefällt... so ging es auch.


Also einfach an jeder Seite zwischen Rahmen und Nabe jeweils eine passende Unterlegscheibe einsetzen, und das Problem ist weg?
mfg

wildchild


----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2009)

Und dann aufm Trail das Hinterrad ausbauen...aber allemal besser als sich durch zu heftiges Anknallen die Maxle zu zerwürgen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. September 2009)

korrekt. Beide Statements. 

Er hat es vorsorglich mit Loctite festgeklebt. Hat
aber auch nur ein paar Mal Lösen und Festziehen
gehalten, dann sind die Scheiben wieder abgefallen.


----------



## wildchild (27. September 2009)

ist es denn nun empfehlenswert die Scheiben einzusetzen oder sollte mann es lieber lassen. Ich bin jetzt total irritiert...
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (27. September 2009)

Naja, die beste Lösung ist das nicht. Mal vom Handling abgesehen verändert man dadurch die Nabenbreite. 
Auch wenn das evt. in dem Bereich nicht erheblich ist, so vorgesehen ist das nicht.


----------



## wildchild (27. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> (...)Hat
> aber auch nur ein paar Mal Lösen und Festziehen
> gehalten, dann sind die Scheiben wieder abgefallen.


Wie, sie sind abgefallen? Sind sie beim Ausbau abgegangen oder abgebrochen?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. September 2009)

ja... er hatte die wie gesagt mit loctite eingeklebt.
hat nicht lang gehalten, und nach ein paar mal rein-raus 
sind die dann abgefallen. Also musste er die dann beim Achse
reinstecken mit reinfummeln. Nicht grad ideal. Ich bin eindeutig
gegen diese Lösung gewesen, aber funktionieren tuts auch.

Abfeilen ist sauberer, noch besser: nach dem Abfeilen die verbleibenden
Aussparungen mit Kaltmetall auffüllen. Dann ists perfekt. Aber
für letzters hat ich bisher keine Ambitionen. Es ist auch "nur"
abgefeilt bombenfest.


----------



## wildchild (27. September 2009)

ich werde es wohl noch ohne Veränderungen fahren, da Garantie auf dem Rahmen ist und das dann ja wohl eindeutig ein Konstruktionsfehler ist.
Wenn mir eine Lockerung auffallen sollte(Bisher nach 2 Touren mit Bikepark und Downhill keine Lockerung bemerkbar...), werde ich wohl ein paar Unterlegscheiben einbauen, aber noch habe ich ja keine Problem...
mfg
wildchild


----------



## wildchild (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin jetzt ausgiebig mit dem Torque gefahren und ich bin begeistert^^
Eins steht fest: Ich brauch ne Kettenführung, aber erst zu Weihnachten...
Aber ein Problem hab ich doch noch: Ich hab jetzt momentan gar keine Vorstellung, was mit dem Bike noch alles fahrbar ist, da es ja schlecht einzuordnen ist. Canyon gibt zwar freeride an, aber die meisten heutigen Freerider(zumindestens was meine Vorstellung von Freeridern betrifft) habe ja 180mm und mehr. Das Torque fr hat hinten 170 und vorne 160. Ist bei halbwegs sauberer Fahrweise (manchmal komm ich och zuerst auf dem Hinterrad auf....) das hier im Video gezeigte noch fahrbar, gerade auf die deetrak felgen bezogen? Hier der Link: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8K0LUqzK7Q"]YouTube - Bikepark Winterberg Helmcam Freeride Mix[/ame]
mfg
wildchild


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5984288&postcount=1025

usw usf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Oktober 2009)

klar ist das noch fahrbar!


----------



## aibeekey (10. Oktober 2009)

bis auf das steinfeld bei ca 2 min is das torque da doch völlig unterfordert


----------



## wildchild (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
@cxfahrer: Tolle Bilder, hab ich noch nicht gesehen^^
@Mettwurst82 undmarx.: Ok wusse ich nicht, ich dachte, dass das Torque, besonders das fr. 8.0 er wegen den Deetraks Laufrädern eher in Richtung Enduro als Freeride geht. Daher meine Befürchtungen, da ich nicht noch mehr Geld in Reperaturen stecken will, wenn was kaputt geht..
Ich bin damit schon bei uns im Dorf Drops in Flat von ca. nem 3/4 Meter gesprungen, aber auch nicht mehr. Aber wenn ihr meint, dass das auch für hohere Drops geeignet ist, und auch, wie hier im Video leichtere Downhills, dann bin ich ja erleichtert. Ich dachte für sowas bräuchte man eher ein FRX oder ein Vergleichbare mit 180+ Ferderweg, gerade weil ich nicht immer sauber lande^^.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Oktober 2009)

die deetraks-laufräder sind stabile als ein e2200 laufradsatz von dtswiss! 

hier guck mal was mavic dazu meint 

http://www.mavic.de/mtb/products/deetraks.996199.1.aspx


----------



## wildchild (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich trau der Sache net so ganz...
Nur weil die Profis die fahren heißt das nett, dass die stabil sind. Die Hinterradnarbe soll ja nett die Wucht sein, oder war das bei den alten deetraks so?...
Aber wenn ihr meint, dass die halte, dann solls mir recht sein


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Oktober 2009)

fahr einfach... ich hab mir bei ner verkackten landung 5 speichen abgerissen. aber das wär mir mit nem anderen laufrad auch passiert. die nabe und die felge habens überlebt... und sie sind stabil! ne dtswiss-felge hätte bei mir schon tausend dellen. an der mavic ist nix!


----------



## ChrisPi (11. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> die deetraks-laufräder sind stabile als ein e2200 laufradsatz von dtswiss!



Und genau diesen  E2200 fahr ich seit drei Jahren u. hab die Felgen schon übelst mißhandelt,Dellen wieder rausgebogen,gerissene Speichen ersetzt,und trotzdem laufen sie noch einwandfrei.Die Deetraks sind m.M. nach für alles zu haben.Leute die nackt über 80kg auf die Waage bringen sollten da eher auf stabile Felgen achten.
Ich würd mir aber meine Grenzen nie nach dem Bike oder irgend einem Video setzen,sondern biken,biken,biken u. dabei das Limit immer weiter pushen


----------



## wildchild (11. Oktober 2009)

ich bin vorher halt dirt gefahren, und bin dhaer anderes gewohnt... zwar in ner anderen Richtung, aber fahren kann ich schon.. und ich wollt das Rad halt nicht überfordern^^


----------



## Sarcophagus (11. Oktober 2009)

DTswiss sind viel zu weich! Egal ob die Profis die fahren,die brauchens eh net bezahlen,der hat xxx Felgen immer dabei!

Die Mavic sind schon gute Felgen!
Ich habe z.b die weichen Crossmax SX fahre 3-4 mal Bikepark die Woche und hab nie Probleme gehabt!


----------

